# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  مختصری از سیستم اطلاعات مکانی و نرم افزار جی آی اس آرک ویوو

## MoAm36866513

*مختصری از سیستم اطلاعات مکانی و نرم افزار جی آی اس آرک ویوو
Geospatial Information System and Arcview GIS Overview**Arcview Overview-Arcview GIS-ArcView Presentation-Arcview Documentation-arcview download-Iranarea.ir* 
*آرک ویوو-آرک ویوو جی آی اس-سیستم اطلاعات جغرافیایی-سیستم اطلاعات مکانی-ایران مساحت* *ArcView is geographic information system (GIS) software for visualizing, managing, creating, and analyzing geographic data. Using ArcView, you can understand the geographic context of your data, allowing you to see relationships and identify patterns in new ways. ArcView is the entry level licensing level of ArcGIS Desktop, a geographic information system software product produced by ESRI. It is intended by ESRI to be the logical migration path from ArcView 3.x.ArcView GIS 3.3 is still currently available, but a retired product, and many users still use the older version. ArcView GIS 3.3 is offered for both Unix and Windows variants. Version 3.3 was released May 22, 2002 and is currently sold and has "mature support" for multiple platforms. All ESRI produced extensions for ArcView are currently supported in 3.x with the exception of ArcView IMS2. ArcView IMS was discontinued on 1 June 2004, and replaced with ArcIMS. An older version of ArcView was available for Macintosh, version 3.0a, however this version was retired in 1997. ArcView 3.3 is compatible with Windows XP, however, does require the user to apply a patch to work properly. This patch is available for download from ESRI's product support website. ArcView GIS 3.3 is not supported in Windows 64-bit, since it is a 16-bit application* يكي از اركان مهم در تصميم گيري ها و برنامه ريزي ها،اطلاعات دقيق و بهنگام مي باشد. جهت جمع آوري، ذخيره، بازيابي و تجزيه و تحليل اطلاعات با حجم زياد، چاره اي بجز استفاده از ابزار و تكنولوژي نوين ماشيني وجود ندارد. يكي از اين پديده ها، سيستم هاي اطلاعات جغرافيائي (Geographic Information System)يا GIS مي باشد. 
جهت تهيه يك GIS كارآمد در ايران تجهيزات كامپيوتري و ادوات مربوطه به شكل تكنولوژي وارداتي، به تنهائي كارساز نبوده و عناصري همچون جمع آوري اطلاعات بهنگام و مديريت اطلاعات نيز مورد نياز مي باشد تا مرحله پروژه هاي آزمايشي را پشت سر بگذارند و عملاً به بهره وري برسند.GIS و ياسيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي (Geographic Information System) به سيستمي كه شامل مجموعه ای نرم افزاري-سخت افزاري براي ورود، ذخيره، بازيابي، ويرايش، آناليز و استخراج داده ها باشد ، گويند.
*تاريخچه مختصري از  GIS*
تاريخچه GIS به زمان هاي خيلي قبل بر نمي گردد.اصطلاحGIS          *(Geogeraphical Information System)* در اواسط سال 1960 ميلادي پا به عرصه وجود نهاد .كلاً GIS محصول قوه فكري جغرافيائي نيست وبا تحقيق وتوسعه GIS از سال 1960 ميلادي وبا تلاش گروه كوچكي از پيشگامان حرفه اي چند رشته علمي شروع شد. هر گروه علاقه داشتند كه از تكنولوژي كامپيوتر عصر خود در كاربرد داده هاي جغرافيائي ودر موارد خاصي از مديريت زيست محيطي وبرنامه ريزي استفاده نمايند.
اصولاً پنج زمينه كلي زير به عنوان عناصركليدي براي توسعه GIS از ديگر مواردبصورت برجسته تري نمود پيدا مي كند.
1- معماري چشم انداز 2- علوم كامپيوتري 3- علوم جغرافيا 4- سنجش از دور 5- كارتوگرافي   معماران چشم انداز در سال 1960 از اولين دسته دانشمندان زيست محيطي بودند كه از روش ادغام لايه هاي نقشه اي جهت انتخاب بهينه مناظر زيبا براي تسهيلات وپروژه هاي مهندسي استفاده نمودند
 سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي كانادا (CGIS) اولين سيستم عملياتي كامل بوده است وكانادا اولين كشوري است كه از نام اقتصادي GIS استفاده نمود.در ابتدا  CGIS دركانادا جهت آمايش نمود پيدا كردو در پروژه هاي تهيه نقشه كاربري اراضي در ارتباط با توسعه مزارع حاشيه اي فعاليت نمود ولي با گذشت زمان كاربردهاي GIS فراتر رفت ودر بخشهاي مختلف جايگاه خاصي به عنوان يك ابزار قدرتمند يافت.
*·       * *مقدمه اي بر سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي (GIS)* 
وظيفه اصلي يك سيستم اطلاعاتي : نوعي عمليات بر روي داده هاست كه به كمك آن بتوان سريعتر،دقيق تروبهينه تر برروي مسائل مربوط به اين داده ها تصميم گيري كرد . اين مراحل ازجمع آوري داده ، تغيير فرمت و ذخيره سازي آنها آغاز شده و شامل مسائل مديريت ، تجزيه و تحليل ، مدلسازي مي گردد و مارا در جستجو ( search) و تهيه فضاي پرسش وپاسخ(Query) برروي حجم بالاي اطلاعات و نمايش داده هاي توصيفي در مدت زمان بسيار كوتاه ياري مي كند.
يك سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي (GIS) تمامي وظايف يك سيستم اطلاعاتي را    برروي داده هاي جغرافيائي بر عهده دارد. 
·   * داده ها در سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي به دو دسته تقسيم مي شوند:* داده هاي مكاني كه نشاندهنده موقعيت و شكل عوارض بوده و داده هاي توصيفي كه بيانگر ويژگي ها و خصوصيات عوارض مي باشند.
GIS مجموعه اي سازمان يافته از سخت افزار ، نرم افزارهاي كامپيوتري ، داده هاي مكان مرجع شامل : داده هاي توصيفي ومكاني ، افراد متخصص والگوريتم هاست كه به منظور گردآوري ، ذخيره سازي ، بهنگام سازي ، پردازش، بازيافت ، تجزيه وتحليل وارائه شكلهاي مختلف اطلاعات مكان مرجع ، طراحي وايجاد شده وبه بيان مشخصات وويژگي هاي جغرافيائي داده ها مي پردازد.

*اجزاء GIS*
سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي از سه جزء اصلي تشكيل شده است كه عبارتند از:
*الف) نيروي متخصص:* 
نيروي متخصص وظيفه طراحي وپياده سازي وهمچنين بهنگام سازي داده ها و اطلاعات رابرعهده دارد.
*ب) كامپيوتر:* 
كامپيوتر شامل سخت افزار ونرم افزار مناسب است كه جهت ذخيره سازي ، بهنگام سازي وتجزيه وتحليل داده ها مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد.
*ج) داده:* 
منظور از داده، داده هاي مكاني و داده هاي توصيفي مي باشد. *نمونه اي از داده ها در راه آهن* 
براي روشن تر شدن موضوع نمونه اي از داده ها كه شامل داده هاي مكاني وتوصيفي مي باشند به صورت ذيل ارائه مي شود كه اين داده ها عبارتند از:
*داده هاي مكاني:*  نظير كيلومتراژ وموقعيت عوارضي چون ريل ،بالاست، تراورس، پابند، سوزن ، ايستگاه ، تونل ، پل ، ترانشه، شيب وفراز، قوس ، ديزل، واگن انشعاب برق وتلفن و مخزن سوخت ،ساختمانهاي اداري وتعميرات ،مسكوني و...
*داده هاي توصيفي*: عبارتست از مشخصات و توضيحات مربوط به عوارض مكاني نظبرهندسه خطوط ، شيب و فراز ، ايستگاهها ، ريل ، تراورس ، تناژبار ، قطعه ، ناحيه ، بلاك ، بخش ، ابنيه فني (پل ، تونل ، ترانشه ، ديوار حائل و...) نرخ تردد ، مشخصات وضعيت زير سازي مانندجنس لايه ها و غيره....
*منابع تأ مين كننده داده هاي مكاني مورد نياز* داده هاي مكاني مورد نياز يك سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي مي تواند از منابع مختلفي از جمله موارد زير جمع آوري وتأمين شود:
·        اسناد ، مدارك ونقشه هاي موجود
·        نقشه برداري زميني
·        سيستم تعيين موقعيت جهاني(GPS)
·        عكسهاي هـوائي (تكنيك فتوگرامتري)
·        تصاوير ماهـواره اي (سنجش از دور )
ArcView چيست ؟
*رابط كاربر* *(GUI)**ArcView**ArcView*يكي از پركاربردترين نرم افزار *GIS* مي باشد كه توسط شركت *ESRI* ارائه شده است . *GIS* يك پايگاه داده هاست كه اطلاعات توصيفي را به مكانشان متصل نموده و به كاربر اين امكان را ميدهد تا اقدام به مشاهده و آناليز آنها به نحوي مفيد و جديد نمايد. 
 
راهنماي Arcview: استفاده از Help اولين پروژه در محيط نرم افزار Arcview 

وارد محيط نرم افزار Arcview شده و از منوي فايل گزينه open Project را انتخاب كنيد.منوها تغيير كرده و نقشه تركيبي از چند لايه و يك جدول و گراف مربوطه باز خواهد شد.محيط هاي نام برده شده در بخش معرفي محيط نرم افزار را مرور كنيد.بدون اينكه تغييري در پروژه بدهيد خارج شويد و يك پروژه جديد را از منوي فايل با انتخاب New Project شروع كنيد.بلافاصله به محط view منتقل خواهيد شد

----------


## MoAm36866513

* کار با ابزار های آرک ویوو**Arcview Tools**Extension**DNR ArcView Toolbox-ArcView 3.x Toolbox-Arcview Tools Extension-IranArea.ir* *کار با ابزار های آرک ویوو-جعبه ابزار آرک ویوو-آرک ویوو جی آی اس تولباکس-ایران مساحت* 
*In training today you’ll explore a handful of the 100+ DNR ArcView Toolbox functions.Toolbox options will change depending on what type of document (View, Layout, etc) you have open. Please note that SPATIAL ANALYST functions will be unavailable to you – the Spatial Analyst Extension is not loaded on your training PC* 
با شروع اجرای نرم افزار ArcviewGIS ، به پنجره خوش آمد گویی رو برو میشویم که سه گزینه انتخابی را در اختیار ما قرار میدهد.دو گزینه اول یک پروژه جدید را برای ما باز میکنند با این تفاوت که گزینه دوم یک پروژه خالی است و در آن هیچ View تنظیم یا وارد نشده است.با انتخاب گزینه سوم ما میتوانیم پروژه ای را که از قبل بر روی سیستم داریم باز کنیم. توجه داشته باشید که هر سه گزینه بعد از ورود به محیط اصلی نرم افزار نیز در دسترس هستند.معرفي محيط Viewبا ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview به پنجره زير مي رسيم كه در دو حالت اول به محيط view خواهيم رسيد:با ورود به محيط View نوار منو تغيير نموده و به شكل زير درخواهد آمد اغلب آيكونها تازماني كه لايه اي به محيط اضافه نشده است غير فعال هستند: از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه هاي streams و subbasinرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند.دراين  پنجره چند قسمت موجود است كه وظيفه هر كدام در جدول زير آمده است. پس از افزودن  لايه هاي جديد به محيط View نوار منو تغيير نموده و به شكل زير درخواهد آمد و اغلب آيكونها  فعال هستند: ·اكنون تمرينهاي زير را با ابزار هاي فوق انجام دهيد. درحالي كه لايه به محيط اضافه شده اند جدول لايه اي را بازكنيد، محتويات را ملاحظه نموده و خارج شويد. روي راهنماي نقشه كليك كنيد تا ويايشگر فعال شود، رنگ آنرا تغيير دهيد. با ابزارهاي بزرگنمائي كار كنيد و عملكرد آنها را مشاهده نمائيد. مسافتي را روي نقشه اندازه بگيريد. متني را روي نقشه بنويسيد. از منو Theme گزينه Autolable را انتخاب نمائيد.تنظيمات را مطابق شكل انجام داده و نقشه را برچشب زني نمائيد. با ابزار درج گرافيك يك شكل به نقشه اضافه نمائيد. موس را روي نقشه حركت دهيد و تغيير مختصات را مشاهده نمائيد. با ابزار انتخاب عارضه اي را به حالت انتخاب در آوريد. وارد منو Edit شويد و لايه ها را حذف نمائيد و بدون اينكه ذخيره كنيد از محيط خارج شويد. 
با ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه هاي streams و subbasinرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند. در حالي كه لايه مورد نظر شما فعال است (در ليست حالت برجسته دارد) روي علامت فشار دهيد. پارامتر مورد نظر خود را در اين ابزار مشخص نمود (مثلا زمين در نقشه Lake)و دكمه select from set را بزنيد. نتيجه را مشاهده نمائيد. 
با ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه هاي streams و subbasinرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند.در حالي كه لايه مورد نظر شما فعال است (در ليست حالت برجسته دارد) روي علامت فشار دهيد.از فرم باز شده پارامتر مورد نظر خود را در اين ابزار مشخص نمائيد.دراين  پنجره چند قسمت موجود است كه وظيفه هر كدام در جدول زير آمده است.Definition
تعريف جستجو در عوارض لايه
Text Lable
برچسب گذاري
Geocoding
آدرس دهي كه در فصول بعد بعد خواهدشد
Editing
ويرايش
Display
نمايش: كه براي تعيين حداق و حداكثرمقياس استفاده مي شود.
Hotlink
ايجاد يك نقطه داغ
Locking
قفل كردن لايه ها در مقابلويرايش

----------


## MoAm36866513

*کار با گرافیک ها و لایه ها در آرک ویوو* *Arcview Graphic**Interface**لایه بندی  تصاویر در نرم افزارهای گرافیکی، یک اقدام حرفه ای و مفید برای کار مستقل بر رو اجزای مختلف تصویر بدون تغییر در اجزای دیگر تصویر است. نرم افزار قدرتمند* *Arcview GIS** نیز امکانات کافی را برای لایه بندی و کار با لایه ها در اختیار کاربر قرار میدهد. این اقدامات احتمال آسیب رسیدن به اجزای مختلف تصویر را بی نهایت کاهش میدهد و چنانچه آسیبی به هر نقط از یک لایه تصویر برسد تنها با ویرایش آن لایه میتوان نتیجه مطلوب را به دست آورد و مابقی لایه های تصویر قابل استفاده خواهند بود.*با ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview به پنجره زير مي رسيم كه در دو حالت اول به محيط view خواهيم رسيد:با ورود به محيط View نوار منو تغيير نموده و به شكل زير درخواهد آمد اغلب آيكونها تازماني كه لايه اي به محيط اضافه نشده است غير فعال هستند: از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه streamsرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.تصوير روي لايه ها اضافه كنيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند. آنرا تبديل به shape نموده و با استفاده از گزنيه select bytheme از منو them عارضه را انتخاب نمائيد. معرفي محيط View: ايجاد Hotlinkبا ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه هاي streams و subbasinرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند. جدول لايه stream را باز نموده و از منو Table گزينه StartEditing را بفشاريد.گزينه Add filed را از منو edit انتخاب نموده و نوع آنرا رشته اي و با طول 200 حرف در نظر بگيريد.مسير فايل را د محل عارضه مورد نظر وارد نمائيد و  از منو Table گزينه Sope Editing را بفشاريد.تغييرات را ذخيره كنيد.در حالي كه لايه مورد نظر شما فعال است (در ليست حالت برجسته دارد) روي علامت فشار دهيد. از فرم باز شده پارامتر Hotlink را در اين ابزار مشخص نمائيد. گزينه hotlink را برگزيند و عملكرد فيلد را نمايش تصوير تعريف كنيد.به محيط view بر گرديد و آيكون را فشار دهيد و در محل عارضه مورد نظر كليك كنيد.تصوير به نمايش در مي آيد.معرفي محيط View: ويرايش با ورود به محيط نرم افزار Arcview از آيكون استفاده كنيد و به پوشه اي كه فايل هاي مثال اين دوره آموزشي قرار sample_GIS_data و لايه lake و لايه هاي streams و subbasinرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.مطمئن شويد كه جعبه هاي تاييد سه لايه روشن هستند. در حالي كه لايه مورد نظر شما فعال است (در ليست حالت برجسته دارد) گزينه start Editing را از منو Theme فشار دهيد. علامت لايه به شكل خط چين در مي آيد و آماده ويرايش خواهد بود. ويرايش را انجام دهيد و با مراجعه به منو Theme گزينه StopeEditing را انتخاب نمائيد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

* پایگاه داده در آرک ویوو جی آی اس*
*ArcView Database Access* 
*ArcView DataBase Index-ArcView GIS Resource Database-ArcView object database* *آرک ویوو و دیتابیس-کار با بانک اطلاعاتی در آرک ویوو-پایگاه داده ها در آرک ویوو-* *table source (Info, dBase, delimited/coma separated text file or SQL connect to database). ArcView defines a standard template to reference the table you access. The tabular data itself is not imported, but rather continues to be stored in the source file in its native format. The ArcView link to the data is dynamic: Changes in your data outside ArcView will be reflected in ArcView projects that reference the data.* نرم افزار ArcView GIS برای ذخيره اطلاعات مانند همه نرم افزارها از پایگاه داده استفاده می کند،با این تفاوت که این نرم افزار امکانات و اختیارات تغییرات در داده ها را به صورت مستقیم به کاربر میدهد و در کار با پایگاه داده ها گستردگی بیشتری دارد.پایگاه داده مجموعه ای از جدول ها برای ذخیره اطلاعات و توابع و دستورات خاص برای بازیابی، حذف، ورود و تغییرات در اطلاعات یک نرم افزار است.
در ليست محتويات ArcView كليك كنيد.  در بالاي اين ليست سه گزينه موجود است كه امكان ايجاد جدول جديد، بازكردن جدول فعلي و افزودن جدول ديگر را فراهم مي آورد. چناچه جدولي را باز نمائيد به محيطي شبيه به تصوير زير خواهيد رسيد:
هر جدول از يك سري ستر و ستون تشكيل شده است. به هر ستون يك فيلد اطلاعاتي و به هر سطر يك ركورد اطلاق مي شود. مجموع چند جدول مرتبط را كه براي هدف خاصي استفاده مي شوند بانك اطلاعاتي گويند. ArcView از نسخه هاي 3 و 4 بانك هاي اطلاعاتي فاكس پرو استفاده مي كند
زبان SQL يك زبان مشترك بين بانكهاي اطلاعاتي است. بوسيله دستورات اين زبان مي توان با بانكهاي مختلف ارتباط برقرار كرد. ArcView قادر است با سه نوع بانك Excel, dBASE و Access ارتباط برقرار كند. براي اين كار به طريق زير عمل كنيد: 
ازمنو پروژه گزينه sql conect را انتخاب نمائيد.براي برقرار ارتباط با بانك در محل Conection نوع بانك را مشخص نمائيد.مسير و نام بانك را تعيين كنيد.روي نام جدول مورد نظر از ليست جداول موجود دوبار كليك كنيد تا در قسمت from درج شود.فيلد يا فيلدهاي انتخابي را با دابل كليك مشخص كنيد تا اين فيلدها در بخش Select مننتقل شوند.نام جدول خروجي را در بخش Output Table تعيين كنيد.دكمه Query را بفشاريد. جدول به ليست جداول پروژه اضافه شده است، عنايت داشته باشيد كه هرتغييري كه شما در جدول خروجي مي دهيد مستقيما در بانك اصلي ذخيره مي شود. 


*ايجاد جدول*
براي ايجاد جدول به گونه زير عمل كنيد:
از محيط Table گزينه New را انتخاب نموده و نام و مسير مورد نظر را براي ان مشخص نمائيد.از Edit  Add Field را انتخاب نمائيد و نوع و طول فيلد هاي مورد نظر خود را تعيين نمائيد.با انتخاب گزينه Add record از منو Edit ويا فشردن كليدهاي  CTRL+Aتعداد ركودهاي مورد نظر خود را اضافه نمائيد.با نشانگر علامت  را انتخاب نمائيد و داده هاي خود را وارد نمائيد.از گزينه Table آيتم Stop Edotoing را انتخاب نمائيد و تغييرات را ذخيره نمائيد.جدول شما آماده است.
راه ديگر توليد جدول استفاده از Excel است. در محيط Excel داده هاي خود را وارد نموده و عنوان فيلدها را در سطر اول مشخص نمائيد. آنرا با نوع dBBASE نسخه 3 و يا 4 ذخيره كنيد. در ArcView آنرا درج نمائيد
دو واژه Join و Link كه به ترتيب براي برقراري ارتباط يك به يك و ارتباط يك به چند بين جداول به كار مي رود در كارهاي حرفه اي مي تواند بسيار مئثر باشد. زير باعث كاهش حجم بانكهاي اطلاعاتي مي شود و امكان جستجو بين آنها را نيز فراهم مي آورد. 
براي الحاق (Join) دو جدول به همديگر مراحل زير را طي كنيد:
جدول بانك اطلاعاتي خود را با ورود به آن فعال نمائيد. توجه داشته باشيد كه براي انجام اين كار لازم است هر دو جدول به پروژه فعلي اضافه شده باشند.فيلد مشترك دو جدول را با فشردن روي عنوان آن بطوري كه به حالت فرو رفته در آيد انتخاب نمائيد.مراحل قبل را براي جدول دوم نيز انجام دهيد.با فشردن دكمه  دو جدول را به هم الحاق كنيد.با مراجعه به جدول ملاحظه مي كنيد كا اين دوجدول به هم چسبيده اند. توجه داشته باشيد اين الحاق فيزيكي نبوده و دو جدول از همديگر كاملا جدا مي باشند.براي اتصال (Link) دو جدول به همديگر مراحل زير را طي كنيد:

جدول بانك اطلاعاتي خود را با ورود به آن فعال نمائيد. براي انجام اين كار لازم است هر دو جدول به پروژه فعلي اضافه شده باشند.فيلد مشترك دو جدول را با فشردن روي عنوان آن بطوري كه به حالت فرو رفته در آيد انتخاب نمائيد.مراحل قبل را براي جدول مقصد نيز انجام دهيد.از منو Table گزينه Link را انتخاب كنيد تا دو جدول به همديگر متصل شوند.اكنون رابطه يك به چند بين جداول برقرار شده است.



در محيط Table در حالي كه جدول باز است براي ترسيم نمودار روي آيكون  برويد.  سري و برچسب هاي مورد نظر خود را براي ترسيم نمودار از پنجره باز شده انتخاب نمائيد.   نمودار مورد نظر شما ترسيم خواهد شد. براي انجام كار هاي بعدي روي نمودار به صفحه اصلي اين فصل باز گرديد.براي جستجو در جدول كافي است روي آيكون  فشار دهيد و فرمول مورد نظر خود را بنويسيد.<LI dir=rtl>پارامتر مورد نظر خود را در اين ابزار مشخص نمود و دكمه select from set را بزنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>براي خلاصه كردن اطلاعات فيلدها ايكون  را انتخاب نمائيد.
*توليد لايه از داده هاي مستند*
يكي ديگر از راههاي توليد داده هاي برداري استفاده از جداول است. درصورتي كه بخواهيم به عنوان مثال با داشتن مختصات برادشت شده از GPS و داده هاي جدولي مربوطه اقدام به توليد لايه برداري نمائيم مطابق دستوالعمل زير عمل مي كنيم:
وارد محيط Table شده و يك جدول جديد را برگزيند.نام و مسير جدول را مشخص كنيد.با رفتن به منو Edit و انتخاب add field سه ستون به نامهاي x_data، y_data و loc_name ايجاد نموده و با استفاده از Add record چند ركود به جدول اضافه و داده هاي برداشت شده توسط GPS را وارد نمائيد.با انتخاب Stop Editing از منو Table تغييرات را ذخيره كنيد.فيلدهاي مختصات و نام جدول را مشخص نمائيد.عارضه جديد توليد مي شود در صورت نياز مي توانيد راهنماي نقشه را تغيير دهيد.<LI dir=rtl>در پنجره باز شده فيلدها و عمليات مورد نظر را وارد نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>دكمه تائيد را بفشاريد. و نتيجه را ملاحظه نمائيد.انتخاب يك فيلد و انتخاب گزينه Statistics منو Field منجر به ارائه خصوصيات آماري آن فيلد خواهد شد. (شكل زير)

----------


## MoAm36866513

*طراحی گراف و چارت در آرک ویوو* 
*Arcview Graphs and Charts**ArcView graphs-Arcview charts-Arcview Creating Chart-DNR Tools Extension* *ترسیم نمودار در آرک ویوو-گراف و چارت در آرک ویوو-ایران مساحت* *This extension contains useful tools developed, collected, or modified by Mike DeLaune, Oregon Department of Forestry. All of the more complicated tools have Shift click instructions. Xtools is a user-developed extension aimed at meeting the analytic needs of ArcView users in the Oregon Department of Forestry.* در محيط Table جدول مورد نظر راترسيم نمائيد و براي ترسيم نمودار روي آيكون  برويد.  در غير اينصورت به مرحله بعد برويد.با انتخاب گزينه New از محيط نمودار در خواست  را با انتخاب نام جدول مورد نظر تاييد نمائيد.سري و برچسب هاي مورد نظر خود را براي ترسيم نمودار از پنجره باز شده انتخاب نمائيد.  نمودار مورد نظر شما ترسيم خواهد شد. براي انجام كار هاي بعدي روي نمودار به صفحه اصلي اين فصل باز گرديد. 
 
استفاده از ویژگی هاي نمودار (chart properties)
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن روي دكمه  از محيط نمودار به پنجره بالا باز خواهيم گشت.
<LI dir=rtl>درصورتي كه قصد اضافه و يا حذف تعداد فيلد هاي مورد نظر خود را داريد تغييرات مورد نظر را اعلام نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>فيلد اطلاعاتي تعيين كننده برچسب را در قسمت Lable series using مشخص نمائيد.با فشردن كليد تائيد به محيط نمودار باز گرديد.
تغییر در اجزای نمودار

بر روي آيكون   كليك نمائيد.در حالي كه دكمه تنظيم ويژگيهاي اجزاء نمودار فعال است، روي راهنماي گراف كليك كنيد.پنجره تعيين محل راهنماي نمودار باز مي شود.  محل راهنما را تعيين كنيد.اكنون در حالي كه دكمه تنظيم ويژگيهاي اجزاء نمودار فعال است، روي عنوانهاي گراف كليك كنيد.پنجره اي باز خواهد شد.با استفاده از پنجره باز شده محل و متن برچسب ها را تغيير دهيد.بر روي آيكون  كليك كنيد و يك ستون از نمودار را به عنوان تمرين پاك نمائيد.









ویرایش رنگ و نوع نمودار
با استفاده از آيكونهاي  نوع نمودار را تغيير دهيد.با استفاده از آيكون   فونت و رنگ اجزاء نمودار را مشخص نمائيد. تهیه اطلاعات نمودار
بر روي دكمه  كليك كنيد و درحالي كه دكمه به حالت انتخاب شده است روي نمودار كليك كنيد. پنجره اي باز مي شود كه اطلاعات مربوطه را ارائه مي نمايد. يادآور مي شود در نمودار نيز امكان جستجو وجود دارد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*طراحی لایه ها در آرک ویوو*
*Layout in Arcview**روش ايجاد يك طرح آماده چاپ (Layout):* پس از آنكه كليه لايه ها در محيط view اضافه شد و جداول وارد محيط شدو همچنين در صورت لزوم كليه گرافها تنظيم گرديد نوبت به گرفتن خروجي در محيط Layput مي رسد. براي اين كار صرفا كافيست مراحل زير را طي نمائيد:
در محيط Layout دكمه New را بفشاريد.يك صفحه سفيد خالي باز مي شود كه بر روي آن نقاط شبكه اي ريزي وجود دارد. اين نقاط براي جايگيري عناصر نقشه مي باشد و در خروجي نهائي چاپ نخواهد شد.<LI dir=rtl>با پائين نگهداشتن ايكون  مي توانيد به ابزارهاي درج دست بيابيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از ابزار درج نقشه استفاده كنيد و يك View را به طرح خروجي اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از ابزار درج راهنما نقشه استفاده كنيد و يك Legend را به طرح خروجي اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از ابزارمقياس نقشه استفاده كنيد و يك مقياس را به طرح خروجي اضافه نمائيد. 
<LI dir=rtl>از ابزار درج نمودار استفاده كنيد و يك Chart را به طرح خروجي اضافه نمائيد.با استفاده از ابزار متن متن مورد نظر خود را فعال نمائيدTemplate Manager

با رفتن به منو Layout و انتخاب گزينه Use template به پنجره زير خواهيد رسيد كه چند حالت از پيش تعيين شده را براي شما تعريف مي كند. امكان ساختن يك Template و افزودن به ليست جاري نيز براي كاربر وجود دارد.

درج علائم و حاشیه ها



<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از ايكون   و انتخاب حالتهاي دلخواه مي توان خطوط حاشيه اي ترسيم نمود.
<LI dir=rtl>دوآيكون درج گرافيك و درج متن  نيز در محيط layot كار مي كنند.
<LI dir=rtl>از منوفايل Extension ترسيم شبكه يعني Graticules and Measured Grids extension را فعال نموده تا آيكون آن وارد محيط شود. با استفاده از آن دور نقشه را شبكه بندي نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl> 
در حالي كه طبق مراحل طي شده براي توليد يك طرح خروجي اجزاء نقشه مورد نظر را اضافه نموده ايد با پائين نگه داشتن كليد شيفت چند تا از اين اجزاء را باهم انتخاب كنيد تا آيكونهاي   قعال شوند. 
با استفاده از آيكون مربوطه (Group اجزاء مورد نظر را دسته بندي نمائيد.با استفاده از آيكون مربوطه (Ungroup اجزاء مورد نظر را ازدسته بندي خارج نمائيد.با استفاده از آيكون مربوطه (send to back)اجزاء مورد نظر را به پشت بفرستيد.با استفاده از آيكون مربوطه (Bring to Front)اجزاء مورد نظر را به جلو صفحه بفرستيد.امكان لغو عمليات با كليد Undo وجود داردارسال به خروجی
پس از آنكه طرح آماده شد شما مي توانيد آنرا به پرينتر و يا پلاتر ارسال كنيد و يا اينكه به صورت فايلهاي با قالبهاي ديگر ارائه نمائيد. براي اينكار از گزينه هاي Print و Export منو فايل استفاده نمائيد. 



*قالبهاي ارسال تصوير*Placeable Windows Metafile 
Windows Metafile 
Windows Bitmap 
Encapsulated PostScript - New  
Encapsulated PostScript - Old  
Adobe Illustrator  
CGM Binary  
CGM Charater  
CGM Clear Tet  
JPEG  
 
تنظیمات طرح
صفحه طرح خروجي نقاطي مجازي دارد تا بتوان بر روي شبكه اجزاء مورد نظر را تهيه نمود. فاصله اين اجزاء به اينچ قابل تنطيم است. اين نقاط مجازي در خروجي ظاهر نمي شوند. چنانچه حالت Snap to grid فعال باشد عناصر نقشه به نقاط شبكه مي چسبند.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*ابزارهای ایکس تولز در آرک ویوو*
* Arcview Xtools Extension**Extensions for ArcView-Xtools Arc GIS-Arcview Xtools-ArcView Utility Tools and Xtools**ابزارهای ایکس تولز آرک ویو-ایران مساحت-آرک ویوو Xtools* *This extension contains useful tools developed, collected, or modified by Mike DeLaune, Oregon Department of Forestry. All of the more complicated tools have Shift click instructions. Xtools is a user-developed extension aimed at meeting the analytic needs of ArcView users in the Oregon Department of Forestry.* تهيه نقشه حريم 
*در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد.**يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد.**با فشردن روي دكمه افزودن لايه   وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data و لايه lake را اضافه نمائيد.**اكنون مي خواهيم به فاصله دو كيلومتر از درياچه را حريم شكار ممنوع اعلام نمائيم. براي اين كار وارد منو Xtools شده و با انتخاب Buffer Selected Featurers وارد مرحله بعد شويد.**واحد اندازه گيري را كيلومتر انتخاب نموده و نقشه ورودي را تائيد نمائيد.**نامي براي نقشه خروجي در مسير مورد نظر تعيين كنيد.**نوع حريم را Distance انتخاب نموده و مقدار 1 كيلومتر را براي فاصله خروجي تعيين نمائيد.**نوع حريم را Buondry(حاشيه اي) و از نوع ناپيوسته Noncontiguous انتخاب نمائيدو كليد تاييد را بفشاريد.**احتمالا با خطائي  كه در سرس برنامه وجود دارد مواجه خواهيد شد ولي نقشه مورد نظر شما ساخته شده است.**راه ديگر و بهتر تهيه نقشه حريم استفاده از create buffer منو Theme  است اين روش را نيز آزمون كنيد.* 
بریدن نقشه ها

در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد. يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد. با فشردن روي دكمه افزودن لايه   وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data و لايه هاي مورد نظر در بند 4 را اضافه نمائيد. دولايه پلي گون Landuse(نقشه بزرگتر) و لايه Subbasin (نقشه كوچكتر) را به محيط وارد كنيد. ازمنو xtools گزينه Clip with polygopn را انتخاب نمائيد. نام نقشه بزرگتر را انتخاب كنيد. نام نقشه كوچكتر را انتخاب نمايد.  نام و مسير فايل خروجي را تعيين نمائيد. نقشه خروجي را فعال كنيد و آنرا ملاحظه نمائيدکپی عوارض جغرافيايي

در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد. يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد. با فشردن روي دكمه افزودن لايه   وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data و لايه هاي مورد نظر در بند 4 را اضافه نمائيد. دو لايه پلي گون Subbasin و Lake را به محيط view اضافه نمائيد و آنهارا فعال نمائيد. از  را انتخاب نموده و روي لايه مورد نظر مقدار ( [Sub] = "subbasin1" ) تعريف نمائيد. از منو Xtools گزينه Transfer/Convert Selected Features را انتخاب نمائيد. نقشه هاي مبدا و مقصد را تعيين نمائيد . عارضه انتخاب شده به نقشه مقصد افزود خواهد شد. اين بخش جزئي از نقشه خواهد بود. تبدیل پلی گون به خط و بر عکس


در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد. 
يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد. 
با فشردن روي دكمه افزودن لايه   وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data و لايه هاي مورد نظر در بند 4 را اضافه نمائيد. 
نقشه با نام Basin را به محيط view اضافه كنيد. 
از منو Xtools گزينه Convert polygon to Polyline را انتخاب نمائيد. 
مسير و نام خروجي را تعيين نمائيد. 
نقشه خطي حاصل را با زدن تيك مربوطه و غير فعال كردن نقشه هاي ديگر ملاحظه نمائيد 

ترسیم گرافیک و تبدیل به Shape
*رقومي سازي روي صفحه نمايش يكي از مهمترين كارهاي سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي است.*
*در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد.**يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد.**با فشردن روي دكمه افزودن لايه   وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data و لايه يك نقشه دلخواه به محيط اضافه نمائيد.**با فشردن دكمه نقطه و انتخاب خط به مرحله بعد برويد. (مطابق شكل)**شروع به ترسيم نمائيد.**از منو Xtools گزينه Convert Graphic to shape را انتخاب نموده و نام شكل ترسيم شده را تاييد نمائيد.**مسير فايل خروجي را تعيين كنيد.**فايل خروجي را فعال نمائئد.* مدیریت فایل های Shape
*حذف و كپي و تغيير نام فايلهاي shape از محيط ويندوز مشكلاتي را ايجاد مي كند لازم براي مديريت آنها بايد از محيط نرم افزار استفاده نمود.*
*در محيط viewاز منو فايل گزينه Extensions را انتخاب نمائيد و كنار Xtools Extension را علامت بزنيد.**يك منو با عنوان Xtools به نوار منو arcview اضافه خواهد شد.**با انتخاب گزينه Manage shapefiles وارد پوشه sample_GIS_data شويد.**پنجره اي باز خواهد شد كه امكان كپي تغيير نام و حذف فايلهاي Shape را فراهم مي كند.**چند فايل را با نام جديد كپي نمائيد و آنها را تغيير نام دهيد و درنهايت حذف نمائيئد.*

----------


## MoAm36866513

*داده های رستری در آرک ویوو جی آی اس* 
*Arcview GIS Raster Dataset Spatial Analyst**introduce spatial analysis methods using raster models of geospatial phenomena,Thus far this semester we have represented spatial phenomena as discrete features modeled in the GIS as points.The spatial variation of these 'fields' can be modeled in various varous ways including contour lines and raster grid cells. In this lab exercise, we shall focus on raster models and examine ArcView's 'Spatial Analyst' extension* داده هاي رستري 

داده هاي تصويري شامل عكس هاي ماهواره اي، اسكن شده، داده هاي ماهواره اي و گرافيكها مي باشد وفرمت داده هاي تصويري raster است. تقاطع اين سطر و ستونها به عنوان يك پيكسل در نظر گرفته مي شود.هر پيكسل ارزشي به همراه دارد كه اين ارزش بر اساس مقادير منعكس شده به آن تعيين مي گردد. مانند مقدار روشنايي و يا تاريكي كه به يك سند اسكن شده منعكس مي گردد. ارزش پيكسل به صورت رنگي يا سياه و سفيد تفسير مي شود.
*داده هاي تصوير:* داده هاي تصويري را مي توان به عنوان نمونه منبع داده هاي تصويري براي لايه هاي اطلاعاتي در نرم افزارArcView مورد استفاده قرار داد آنها هيچ گونه جدول اطلاعاتي و يا توصيفي به همراه ندارند.
فرمت داده هاي تصويري كه درArcView مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرند :
·TIffIl2W,Tiff
·ERDAS
·BIP,BIL,BSQ
·Sun Raster file
·BMP
·Run Length Compressed file (فايل هاي فشرده)
·كاتالوگهاي تصويري (Image Catalogs )
·IMAGINE(بايد از ابزار توسعه يافتهArcViewگزينه Imagineعلامت دار باشد)
·JPEG (ماژول JPEG در نرم افزار ArcView بايد بارگذاري شده باشد.)
2-  نمايش دادن لايه هاي تصويري : لايه هاي تصويري به صورت پيش زمينه براي لايه هاي عوارض پايه به كار برده مي شود وعوارضي كه در يك تصوير نمايش داده مي شوند را مي توان با رقمي كردن نقشه يك لايه ايجاد كرد به عنوان مثال عوارض ساختمانها يا خيابانها بايد از تصوير هوايي به لايه تصوير رقمي شوند نمايش لايه اطلاعاتي تصوير مهم است زيرا عوارض لايه ها بر اساس پيكسل وارزش پيكسل ها مورد استفاده قرار نمي گيرند.
*تغيير نمايش تصاوير :* تصاوير را مي توان ترسيم كرد تا اشكال ومشخصات مهم آن با رنگهاي انتخاب شده در ديالوگImage Legend Editor به صورت مجزا نمايش داده شود


 ویرایشگر راهنما

*ديالوگ * *Image Legend Editor:*  ديالوگ  Legend Editor براي انتخاب طبقات ورنگهاي تصاوير پنجره نما به كار مي رود و اجازه تنظيم تصوير نقشه هاي رنگي وجداول جايابي طبقات يك عضوي وچند عضوي تصوير را مي دهد.
براي نمايش ديالوگ Legend Editorروي نام تصوير در جدولcontents دو بار كليك كرده واز منويTheme گزينه در ديالوگ Legend Editorراانتخاب كنيد.


*دسته تك عضوي:* ArcView تصوير دسته هاي تك عضوي را به صورت عكسهاي سياه وسفيد يا مدارك اسكن شده نمايش مي دهد. مي توانيم يك دسته از دسته هاي چند عضوي را باكليك كردن روي كليد راديويي Single Band انتخاب كنيم.گزينه انتخاب شده ليست كركره اي بهBand تغيير پيدا مي كند.

*دسته چند عضوي :* تصاوير رنگي مانند تصاوير ماهواره اي يا فايل هاي گرافيكي ممكن است بيش از يك دسته يا زير مجموعه اي از داده هاي تصويري راشامل شوند هردسته با رنگ قرمز، سبز يا آبي (تركيبي ازRGB ) يا بك رنگ مشخص نمايش داده مي شود.ArcView دسته هاي چندعضوي واجزاي آن را به رنگ قرمز،آبي و سبز نشانه گذاري مي كند به عنوان مثال دسته اول به رنگ قرمز، دسته دوم به رنگ آبي و دسته سوم به رنگ سبز نشان داده مي شوند. گزينه انتخابي ليست كركره اي Band را تغيير داده و مطابق سليقه خود به هر دسته رنگي اختصاص مي دهيم. برخي تصاوير مثل تصاوير ماهواره اي نوعي وطيفي ممكن است داشته باشند به اندازه16 دسته كه معادل محدوده الكترومغناطيسي طيفهاي مرئي هستند مي توانيم سه دسته را انتخاب كنيم.

تصوير نقشه هاي رنگي 


يك نقشه رنگي بر اساس يكسري رنگها طراخي شده كه هر رنگ به يكي از عوارض نقشه تخصيص داده مي شود. ارزش دسته هاي تك رنگ درطيف رنگ نقشه هاي قابل تغيير خواهد بود و براي تغيير رنگ تصوير روي هر رنگ دو بار كليك مي كنيم با بكار بردن ديالوگ color palette رنگ مورد نظر را انتخاب كنيد.
·       Adjust : ديالوگAdjust cotormap براي تنظيم درجه رنگها آبي، سبز وقرمز كه در نقشه به كاربرده مي شود، استفاده مي شود.
·       Ramp : با انتخاب اين گزينه درجاتي از رنگ را بين دو رنگ انتخاب شده ايجاد مي كند. اگر سبز تيره اي براي گونه پايين تر وسفيد براي گونه بالاتر انتخاب شده باشدRamp درجه روشن تر سبز را براي هر دسته تا رسيدن به رنگ سفيد انتخاب مي كند.
·       Random : يك رنگي به صورت تصادفي انتخاب مي كند.
·       Gray : يك طيف رنگي كه از سياه شروع شده و به طرف سفيد مي رود و سايه هاي خاكستري مابين اين دو طيف رنگ نشان مي دهد.
·       Nominal : يك طيف از16 رنگ است كه درجات اين طيف از0 تا 15 مي باشد كه به صورت چرخشي نمايش داده مي شوند.(رنگ 16= رنگ0) (رنگ17= رنگ1وغيره) اين نوع طيف رنگي براي عوارضي مجزاغ همچون زمينها و يا خاكها به كار مي رود.
*نمايش ارزشهاي بدون داده (No Data)*
داده هايي كه هيچ گونه ارزشي به آنها نسبت داده نشده و يا اصلا" داراي ارزشي نمي باشند.
تنظيم رنگ داده هاي بدون ارزش No Data   در جدول به اين صورت است كه محل هر سلول هنگامي كه اطلاعاتي داده نشده به مقدار No Data نسبت داده مي شود.
No Data به اين معنا نيست كه ارزش سلول صفر مي باشد داده بدون ارزش را 
مي توان به صورت يك سمبل ساده و با يك رنگ نمايش داد ولي تصوير را ديگر نمي توان به راحتي درك وتفسير نمود؛ بنابراين براي نشانه گذاري داده هاي بدون ارزش سمبلي بدون رنگ يعني No Data رااز (Color Palette) انتخاب نمود (مربع رنگي بايك * علامت گذاري مي شود.) 
*تنظيم گستردگي تصوير*
اجزاي  Definitionدر ديالوگThme properties  براي تنظيم گستردگي نمايش به كار مي رود تعويض گستردگي نمايش امكان اينكه يك قسمت كوچكي از يك تصوير براي نمايش انتخاب كرده بنابراين زمان ترسيم افزايش مي يابد يا تصويري روي يك نقشه متمركز شده نيز مانند نقشه اسكله يك هواپيما يا محدوده از شهر كه مراكز شغلي.Extent Limit : ليست كركره اي  Extent Limit براي تنظيم گستردگي تصوير
 مي باشد به صورت پيش فرض نقشه كه در پنجره نما نمايش داده شود داراي گستردگي به اداره پنجره نما برده است. از ليست كركره اي Extent Limit گزينه Specified را انتخاب كنيد تا مختصات چپ، راست، پايين و بالا را از گسترده مشخص تنظيم نماييد

جدولهاي جايابي تصاوير

<LI dir=rtl>Indentity : امكان ايجاد هيچ تغييري در فاكتورهاي تصوير وجود ندارد وتصوير نهايي مانند تصوير اوليه است (اگر ارزش پيكسل20 باشد با علامت 20 نمايش داده مي شود). اين يك جدول جايابي ضعيفArcView است و اكان تغيير هويت داده هاي مجزا يا طبقه بندي شده را ندارد كه براي دسته بندي مانند خاكها يا زمينها مناسب مي باشد.
<LI dir=rtl> Linear : ديالوگLinear Lookup براي ايجاد يك اختلاف خطي به كار مي رود در اين ديالوگ يك قطعه از عكس را كه نشان دهنده عكس اوليه روي محور Xها وعكس نهايي روي محورY ها مي باشد نشان مي دهد اگر بيشتر داده هاي يك تصوير در يك محدوده باريك متمركز شده باشند يك تفاوت كوچك مابين تصاويز در صفحه ديده مي شود يك خطي كشيده تصاوير رااز محدوده 0 تا 255 ضبط مي كند تا حدي كه روشني تصاوير نهايي را به دست آورد و تغييرات خطي براي داده هاي پيوسته و مجزا به كار مي رود.
<LI dir=rtl>·       براي افزايش تغييرات تصوير ترسيم شده فرو رفتگي عميق تر شده مثلا" يك گودال با فرورفتگي كمتر يك شكل مسطح را مي توان نتيجه گرفت.براي روشن تر كردن دستك وسط تصوير را سمت چپ صفحه هدايت كنيد وبراي تاريك تر كردن تصوير دستك را به سمت راست صفحه هدايت كنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>*Interval* : ديالوگInterval Lookup  براي ايجاد وقفه هاي  در برابر ارزشهاي عناصر تصويري يك گروه مشخص به كار مي رود.گزينه Slider مقدار مينمم وماكزيمم هر دسته را نشان مي دهد و براي مثال تغييرات و تنه داده هاي پيوسته ها را در يك دسته ها قرار مي دهد.
**

----------


## MoAm36866513

*پروژه تمرینی سمپل در آرک ویو* *An ArcView Project is what gets created when you use the Save Project option in ArcView. Projects store information about... _What data resources are used _Where they are stored _How they are symbolized and classified _Any work that you’ve done has been saved in this file*  
*قدم اول : اجرا  ArcView وباز كردن پروژه*

درصورت لزوم ArcView را اجرا نموده واز منوي  FileگزينهOpen project   را انتخاب نماييد و سپس مسير زير را طي كرده وپروژه apcxb.apr را اجراكنيد. در پنجره VIEW لايه اطلاعاتي city of Redlands را خواهيد ديد.
*قدم دوم : اضافه كردن منابع داده هاي تصويري*
ابتدا شبكه بندي Arc/INFo را اضافه كنيد وسپس تصويرLANDSAT و  لايه اطلاعاتي‍‍City of Redlands را به پنجره VIEW اضافه نماييد.
روي دكمه Add Themeكليك كنيد تا ديالوگAdd Theme ظاهر گردد و از ليست كركره اي  Data source TypesگزينهImage Datas source را انتخاب كرده، مسيرC:/estritrn/arc View/data/Redlands راطي نماييد و كليد(Shift) را نگه داريد تا دو منبع داده تصويري Redtm.lan,Shadqrid   راانتخاب كرده وروي دكمه Ok كليك كنيد.  
* قدم سوم : نمايش ويرايش تصاوير ماهواره اي*
دو روش براي ويرايش تصاوير ماهواره اي وجود دارد كه به ترتيب به توضيح هر يك
 مي پردازيم.
ابتدا، روش طبقه بندي با وقفه زماني را براي نمايش داده ها در لايه اطلاعاتيShadgrid  با رنگهاي مرتبط به آن به كار مي بريم و به اين منظور لايه اطلاعاتي  Shadgrid را فعال مي كنيم.
تصوير در رنگهاي متنوعي نمايش داده مي شودArcView رنگها به روش 
Identity Look به هر سمبل كه مساوي ارزش هر پيكسل در تصوير ماهواره اي است اختصاص مي دهد.
روي لايه اطلاعاتي Shadgrid  دو بار كليك كنيد تا ديالوگImage legend Editor نمايش داده شود.
در ديالوگ Image legend Editorروي دكمه Interval كليك كنيد تا ديالوگ Interval Lookup  نمايش داده شود.
نوار لغزنده را تا وقفه 5 حركت داده همانند آنچه در شكل   نمايش داده شده، سپس روي دكمه  Applyكليك كنيد.
ديالوگInterval Lookup  راببنديد(در صورت لزوم ديالوگImage legend Editorرا حركت دهيد تا در پنجره VIEW قابل نمايش شود )تصوير با 5 وقفه فاصله ارتفاعي و با رنگهاي پيش فرض نشان داده شده مي توانيم ارتفاعي را كه معادل درجه هاي رنگ از زرد روشن به رنگ سبز تغيير دهيم.
در ديالوگImage Leqend Editor روي دكمهcolormap كليك كنيد وهمچنين در ديالوگImage colormap روي اولين نشانه دو بار كليك كنيد تا ديالوگ 
Color Palette باز شود. روي سمبلهاي رنگي 5-5 كليك كرده و رنگها از زرد روشن رنگ سبز تغيير داده (بقيه سمبلها بيشتر از5% هنوز در نقشه نمايش داده مي شود هستند.
روي دكمهApply  در ديالوگ Image colormap كليك كنيد تا تغييرات اعمال شده در پنجره VIEW ظاهر گردد.
در ديالوگ Image legend Editorروي دكمهIdentity وApply كليك كنيد. با اين عمل، طبقه بندي بر اساس رنجهاي 255-0 باز خواهد گشت روي دكمهcolormap كليك نماييد تا ديالوگImage colormap  را نمايش داده شود وروي دكمه Grayكليك كنيد تا طبقه بندي رنگ خاكستري از رنج سياه(0) به سفيد(255) تغيير كند.
نتيجه اين كار را در جدول پيمايش رنگها ببينيد در ديالوگ Image colormap  روي دكمه Applyكليك كنيد تا تغبيرات اعمال شده در تصوير به نمايش در آيد كه اين تغييرات ارتفاع بيشتر مشخص مي باشد.
*قدم چهارم : تغيير علايم بر اساس ارزشهاي بدون داده*
در لايه اطلاعاتيShadqrid  مقدارNo DATA رنگ سياه را مشخص مي كند، در اين مرحله رنگ روشن تر را براي مقدار تعيين كنيد.
لايه اطلاعاتي Shadgrid را امتحان كنيد.در ديالوگImage colormap به انتهاي ليست مقادير وسمبلها حركت دهيد تا نشانه را ببينيد.
 روي منويNo Data Symbol دو بار كليك كنيد تا جدول رنگها نمايش داده شود. گزينهTransparent Symbol را انتخاب كنيد(مربع كه در گوشه سمت چپ بالاي كادر قرار دارد وبا علامت * در آن قرار دارد).
در ديالوگImage colormap روي دكمه  Applyكليك كنيد تا تغيير سمبل
 No Data از رنگ سياه به رنگ سفيد را تعبير كنيد. مي بينيد كه در حاشيه اطراف تصوير، روشن شده است. در كادر ديالوگ هايImage colormap,Color Palette  ديالوگ  Image legend Editorرا ببنديد و لايه اطلاعاتي Shadgrid راغيرفعال كنيد.
*قدم پنجم : تغيير دسته هاي تصاوير چند عضوي*
يك تصوير ماهواره اي داراي سه رنج اطلاعاتي مي باشد كه هر دسته معادل يك رنج 
مي باشد.براي مثال بخصوص از انعكاس انرژي از سطح زمين با طول موجهاي متفاوت، اطلاعات را بهتر تفكيك مي كند و يك دسته به طول موج به مادون قرمز نزديك است. براي نمايش تفاوت بين منطقه با پوشش گياهي خوب و دارد و منطقه اي بياباني كمك پنداري مي كند ونور مرئي آبي براي نشان دادن آنها بسيار مناسب مي باشد و ممكن است دسته هاي زيادي در تصاوير ماهواره اي موجود باشند. معمولا" بين3 تا 7 دسته كه هر دسته با يك شماره كه از عدد 1 شروع مي شود، ممكن است بخواهيم بر اساس مدارك تصويري ماهواره اي ببينيم كه كدام طول موج براي هر شماره دسته مناسب باشد.
روي جعبه كنترل كليك كنيد تا لايه اطلاعاتيRedtm-lan فعال شود، سپس روي دكمه  Zoom to Active Themeكليك نماييد تا لايه اطلاعاتي رابهتر ببينيم.
روي لايه Redtm-lan دو بار كليك كنيد تا ديالوگ Image legend Editorظاهر شود. رنگهاي قرمز، سبز و آبي براي سه دسته به كار مي روند؛ بنابراين پيش فرض دسته اول رنگ قرمز دسته دوم به سبز و دسته سوم آبي مي باشداكنون از ليستهاي كركره اي، علايم رنگها را به ترتيب تغيير دهيد.دسته دوم رنگ قرمز، دسته سوم به سبز ودسته اول را به آبي باشد.روي دكمه Apply كليك كنيد تا تغييرات اعمال گردد و لايه اطلاعاتي Redtm-lan راببنديد. حال مناطق گياهي با رنگ سبز روشن به جاهاي كوير و شوره زارها يا مناطق كوهستاني با رنگ قهوه اي نمايش داده مي شود.
روي دكمه Linear  كليك نماييد تا ديالوگ Linear Lookup ظاهر گردد.سعي كنيد ازسمت چپ به راست كليك كنيد تفاوت دسته هاي را باتنظيم ملايم شيب خطيا حركت از سمت چپ به راست مشخص نماييد(شيبهاي زياد تفاوتها را بهتر ويك شيب كم تفاوتها راكمتر نشان مي دهد).با حركت كردن دستك وسط صفحه به سمت چپ، تصوير را روشن تر و حركت آن را به سمت راست، تصوير را تيره تر مي شود. روي دكمه Apply كليك كنيد تا نتيجه تغييرات را بهتر ببينيد.
سپس ديالوگ Linear Lookup را ببنديد و روي دكمه Default در ديالوگ Image legend Editorكليك كنيد، ديالوگ Image Leqend Editor را ببنديد.
*قدم ششم : تغيير گستردگي لايه اطلاعاتي تصوير*
در اين مرحله، گستردگي لايه اطلاعاتي را براي نشان دادن مناطق پست تر تغيير دهيد. چنان چه لايه اطلاعاتي Redtm-lan فعال است، از منوي  Themeگزينه   properties را انتخاب كنيد.
در ديالوگ  Theme Properties ليست كركره اي  Ex tent Limilرا با مقدارSpecified تنظيم نماييد ودر كادر متن  Leftمقدار6804000 ودر كادر متن Rightمقدار  682000ودر كادر متن  Bottomمقدار184000 ودر كادر متن  topمقدار85000 را تايپ كرده ودكمهOk  راكليك كنيد.
اگر مي خواهيد منطقه مورد نظر واضح تر نمايش داده شود از ابزارZoom in استفاده نماييد. تامنطقه پست تر (پايين شهر) بهتر نمايش داده شوند.
*قدم هفتم : بستن پروژه*
روي پنجره پروژه كليك كنيد تا فعال گردد. از منوي  FileگزينهClose project  را انتخاب كرده وكليد Yes  را كليك كنيد تا تغييرات اعمال شده در پروژه ثبت گردد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*آدرس دهی جغرافیایی در آرک ویو جی آی اس*
*Geocoding with ArcView* 

*Geocoding in ArcView requires specific attributes from the street data for your area of interest. ArcView requires that the streets are named, and that the data include ranges of addresses for both the right and left side of the street as well as zip code information. There are several types of street data that include all of this information, the most prominent of which is the TIGER data developed by the Census Bureau, and available from sources such as GeoStor. There are three steps to keep in mind when geocoding addresses in ArcView: _Create your address table. _Change the properties of the street data so that it is ready to be used as a reference. _Geocode addresses from the table to the street data* *آدرس دهي كد جغرافيايي و يا Geocoding*
آدرس دهي كد جغرافيايي عوارض نوشته در نرم افزار ArcView فرايندي است، كه لايه بر اساس آدرسهاي موجود در جدول اطلاعاتي وعوارض لايه مرجع ايجاد مي گردد. كد جغرافيايي ابزار موثري است كه به كاربران امكان تطبيق آدرسهاي جدول اطلاعاتي با نقشه ها را مي دهد وعوارض را بر اساس آدرسهاي دقيق مورد مطالعه قرار مي دهد. در اين فصل با مطالب زير آشنا خواهيد شد.

*فرايند آدرس دهي كد جغرافيايي*
1. ساختن لايه اطلاعاتي مرجع كه قابليت تنظيم خصوصيات را داشته باشد.
2. تنظيم مشخصات لايه كددهي جغرافيايي وساختنفايل Index براساس كد هاي جغرافيايي
3. تطبيق آدرسهاي فايل Index با لايه مرجع
4. با توجه به نتيجه فرايند، هماهنگ ساختن مجدد آدرسهايي كه داراي اشكال وناهماهنگي بوده اند.
5. با توجه به نتايج مراحل قبل فرايند، لايه نقطه اي ايجاد شده و به پنجره نما اضافه شده و همانند ساير لايه ها مي توانيد از آن استفاده كنيد.
*تنظيم خصوصيات لايه نقطه اي (كد جغرافيايي)*
لايه نقطه اي (كد جغرافيايي) بر اساس لايه مرجع ساخته شده و توسط ديالوگ 
Theme Properties امكان انتخاب نوع آدرس، فيلدهاي جدول، مشخصات لايه 
نقطه اي و آدرسها را مي دهد. 
*انواع آدرسها* 
در ArcView نه سبك آدرس دهي وجود دارد كه هر سبك آدرس دهي شامل ليست فيلدهاي لايه اطلاعاتي مي باشد كه براي قسمتهاي مختلف آدرس دهي استفاده مي شود(Left From , Left To)، ArcView به صورت اتوماتيك يك فيلد مناسب از جدول اطلاعاتي را هر جزء آدرس نسبت مي دهد و ا مكان تغيير مقدار با ليست كركره اي 
Alioz Table مي باشد و اگر هيچ كدام از فيلدهاي اطلاعاتي مورد نظر در جدول اطلاعاتي موجود نباشد مقدار <None>را مي توانيد، انتخاب كنيد.
*انواع آدرسهاي زير در ArcView قابل استفاده است:*
Us Streets with zone
Us Streets
Us Single Range with zone
Us Single Range
Us Single House with zone
Us Single House
Zip + 4 
Zip + 4 Range single Field.
*فايل هاي Index*
وقتي خصوصيات لايه جغرافيايي را تنظيم نموديد ArcView سوال مي كند كه فهرستي از كدهاي جغرافيايي با استفاده از فرمت آدرس انتخاب شده ايجاد كند؟ اگر دكمه Yes راانتخاب نماييد ArcView دو فايل ايجاد مي كند :
Theme.IXS : كه امكان دسترسي سريع به فيلدهاي آدرسها را در جدول لايه مي دهد.
Theme.MXS : خصوصيات آدرسهايي را كه شما در ديالوگ Theme Properties تنظيم كرده ايد بايگاني مي كند.
*لايه اطلاعاتي كد جغرافيايي*
وقتي كه خصوصيات لايه جغرافيايي را تنظيم كرديد وفهرستي از كد جغرافيايي ايجاد شد 
به اين معناست كه جدول آدرسها با عوارض ومشخصات لايه مرجع قابل تنظيم وهماهنگي مي باشد.

*آدرس كدهاي جغرافيايي* 


از ديالوگ Geocode Addresses براي تنظيم لايه جغرافيايي واطلاعاتي آدرسهاي هماهنگي را براي نام و موقعيت لايه خروجي استفاده مي كنيم. حال به شرح هر يك از موارد آن مي پردازيم.
Reference Theme : لايه مرجع كه شامل عوارضي با عناوين مناسب وقابل تنظيم مي باشد. 
Address Table : جدول آدرسهاي كد جغرافيايي مي باشد براي اضافه نمودن آن به پروژه جديد روي دگمه File Browser كليك كرده ومسير جدول آدرسها راطي كنيد.
Address Field : شامل آدرسهاي عوارضي مي باشد كه آنها را به صورت كد جغرافيايي مي خواهيد در آوريد.
Zone Field : شامل اطلاعات ناحيه اي است كه عارضه مورد نظر در آن قرار دارد واين اطلاعات فقط در صورتي كه يك فيلد( ناحيه)zone داشته باشيم قابل اتفاده مي باشد.
Geocoded Theme : لايه اطلاعات نقطه اي در مسير جاري و با نام Theme.shp ايجاد مي كند اما با كليك كردن روي دكمه Browser مي توان نام و مسير آن را تغيير داد.
Batch versus Interactive matching : در صورتي كه دكمه
Batch Match را انتخاب كنيدArcView همه آدرسها را به صورت يكجا تنظيم وهماهنگ نموده ودر پايان ديالوگRematch Addresses نمايش 
مي دهد.
اگر دكمهInteractive Match را انتخاب كنيد در ديالوگ
Geocoding Editor نماينده هاي هماهنگ كننده آدرسها را مشخص كرده و بقيه آدرسها را بر اساس نماينده هاي انتخاب شده تنظيم مي كند

*تنظيم و امتيازبندي اجزاي آدرس*
هماهنگي آدرس فرايندي است كه اجزاي آدرس را در دو جدول آدرسها و جدول توصيفي لايه مرجع با هم مقايسه مي كند و بر اساس استانداردهاي ArcView به جستجوي آدرسهاي هماهنگ شده مي پردازد.
*آدرس هماهنگ چيست*؟
اگر ادرسها يك فرمت داشته باشند، هماهنگ كردن آدرسها بسيار ساده مي باشد. براي مثال اگر آدرس 380 خيابان آمريكا در دو جدول اطلاعاتي آدرس وجدول لايه مرجع آمريكا موجود باشد ArcView سوالي مي كند كه آيا هر دو هماهنگ باشند؛ بنابراين 380 خيابان آمريكا مي تواند به صورت US يا US 380 str , 380 US نشان داده شود. ArcView بر اساس اجزاي يك آدرس بدون توجه به فرمت و يا اطلاعات آن به يكباره براي استاندارد كردن آدرسها تلاش مي كند. وقتي دو عارضه خيابان از نظر نام و نوع آدرس مشابه باشند تصميم گيري براي اينكه كدام عارضه هماهنگ و يا ناهماهنگ است سخت مي باشد و (اطلاعات آدرس اشتباه و يا ناقص) از امتياز هماهنگ سازي 
مي كاهد. 
*نتايج هماهنگ سازي كد جغرافيايي* 
در ديالوگ ReMatch Addresses تعداد ركوردهاي و درصد تعداد ركوردهاي كد جغرافيايي شده و تعداد آدرسهاي ناهماهنگ را نشان مي دهد.
*هماهنگي خوب* : يك تنظيم كامل از دو قسمت هماهنگ وناهماهنگ تشكيل شده و امكان دارد قسمتي از آدرس حذف ويا اشتباه نوشته شده باشد و به احتمال زياد آدرسها قابل تنظيم مي باشند؛ بنابراين يك تنظيم خوب امتياز بالاي 75% دارد.
*نيمه هماهنگ :* امكان يك هماهنگي متوسط را مي دهد. امتياز اين تنظيم بالاي 60% مي باشد ولي به اندازه يك هماهنگ خوب داراي ارزش نيست.
*ناهماهنگ :* هيچ گونه عارضه در لايه مرجع وجود ندارد كه با آدرسهاي جدول اطلاعاتي هم خواني داشته باشد و به عنوان يك آدرس هماهنگ در نظر گرفته مي شود. ديالوگ 
Geocoding Editor امكان اينكه اجزاي آدرس اشتباه، ناقص يا مبهم را در حالت بحراني با يك عارضه هماهنگ كند را مي دهد.
چهار عمل كه در تنظيم مجدد آدرسها به كار مي رود به شرح زير است:

1.ركوردهاي لايه كد جغرافيايي هماهنگ بوده است.
2.ركوردهاي لايه، نيمه هماهنگ بوده است.
3.ركوردهاي لايه غير هماهنگ بوده است.
4.ركوردهاي انتخاب شده است.
*ديالوگ Geocoding Preferences*
ديالوگ Geocoding Preferences براي تنظيم مجدد آدرسها؛ نماينده هاي كد جغرافيايي وهماهنگ كننده هاي برتر استفاده مي شود.
*استفاده از ديالوگ Geocoding Editor*
در ديالوگ Geocoding Editor آدرسهايي را كه با نماينده انتخاب شده هماهنگ هستند نمايش داده و امكان تصحيح آدرسها را مي دهد. يك ليست جديد از نماينده هايي را كه با آدرس جديد را هماهنگ شده اند توليد مي كند.
آدرس جاري جدول توصيفي لايه را در يك كادر متن Address نمايش داده روي متن اين كادر كليك كرده وآدرس جديد را تايپ كنيد تا آدرس جديد در فيلد Av_Add در جدول توصيفي لايه اطلاعاتي كد جغرافيايي ذخيره گردد.
*آدرس استاندارد شده*
ArcView براي استاندارد كردن آدرسها از اجزاي نام خيابان، نوع خيابان وشماره خيابان كمك مي گيرد وهر يك از اين اجزاي آدرس به وسيله "/" از هم جدا مي شوند. 
*جدول نماينده* 
در0جدول نماينده ركوردهايي را كه با لايه مرجع تنظيم شده اند، نمايش مي دهد وهر نماينده را همراه يك امتياز را كه بر اساس فرمت آدرس انتخاب تهيه شده فهرست مي كند و نمايندهايي را كه داراي بيشترين امتياز مي باشند مورد استفاده قرار مي دهد.
Making amatch :‌ روي دكمه Mach كليك كنيد تا نماينده ها با يك آدرس رايج هماهنگ شوند.
DoneArcView : لايه كه بر اساس كد جغرافيايي ايجاد شده را به پنجره نما اضافه مي كند. 

*استفاده از ديالوگ Setting Geocoding Preferences* 
بالا بودن درصد موفقيت هماهنگ كننده ها در اثرديالوگ GeocodingPreferences
باعث مي شود براي تنظيم از كدهاي جغرافيايي برتر بتوانيم استفاده كنيم. 
·Review Candidates
فرايندهاي در نظر گرفته بدون استفاده از هر گونه اثر متقابل نماينده ها مي باشد. براي تغيير دسته فرايندها نماينده هاي دو طرف را طول دوره هماهنگ چك مي كنيم، فرايندها را تغيير مي كند كه وقتي كه نماينده هاي مركب از دو يا چند نماينده براي كسب امتياز بيشتر تركيب مي شوند ويا هيچ نماينده اي براي يك آدرس پيدا نشود. 

·Spelling Sensitivity
پايين ترين و بالاترين نماينده ها را در فهرستي به نمايش مي گذارد و اين تعداد مي تواند از0 تا 100 نام خيابان باشد. 
·Minimum Match Score
حداقل امتيازي است كه براي هماهنگي بين نماينده و آدرس مرجع نياز داريم و اين امتياز از 0 تا 100 مي تواند تغيير كند كه به صورت پيش فرض 60 مي باشد. 
·Minimum Score To be a Candidate
حداقل امتيازي است كه نماينده بايد داشته باشد تا در ليست نماينده ها نمايش داده شود كه اين امتياز به صورت پيش فرض 30 مي باشد. 
*لايه اي كه بر اساس كدهاي جغرافيايي ايجاد مي گردد*
فرايند هماهنگي آدرسهاي يك لايه اطلاعاتي نقطه اي با فرمت shp ايجاد مي كند كه جدول اطلاعاتي داراي فيلدهاي زير مي باشد:Av_Add,Av_Zone,Av_Status,Av_Score,Av_Side
كه به اختصار هر يك را توضيح مي دهيم.
جدوا اطلاعاتي لايه ايجاد شده شامل فيلدهاي موجود در جدول توصيفي لايه جديد شامل يك فيلد نقشه، همه فيلدها از جدول توصيفي آدرس وپنج فيلد ديگر مي باشد كه اطلاعات آدرسهاي تنظيم شده را حفظ مي كند.
·Av_Add : آدرسي است كه براي هماهنگي استفاده مي گردد اگر آدرسي در ديالوگ Geocoding Editor ويرايش كنيد به صورت اتوماتيك آدرس جديد در اين فيلد ذخيره مي گردد.
·Av_Zone : اگر از نوع آدرسي كه فيلد Zone را داشته باشد استفاده كنيد اين فيلد آدرسها را بر اساس نواحي هماهنگي مي كند.
·Av_Status : فقط دو مقدار، M يا U رانشان مي دهد، M آدرسي كه با يك نماينده هماهنگ شده و U آدرس هماهنگ نشده را مشخص مي كند لايه اطلاعاتي بر اساس ركوردهاي هماهنگ شده ساخته مي شود.
·Av_Score : امتياز هماهنگي را كه دامنه آن از صفر تا 100 است، نشان مي دهد.
·Av_Side : خيابان در لايه مرجع را كه با جدول آدرسهاي هماهنگ شده مشخص مي كند. علامت L : (چپ)وR : (راست) و جاي خالي را اگر آدرس هماهنگ نباشد نشان مي دهد.
·اين فيلد فقط وقتي قابل استفاده است كه شما نوع Us Streets يا Zone را براي هماهنگ ساختن استفاده كرده باشيد
*استفاده از ديالوگ Edit standardization* 
ديالوگ Edit standardization امكان ويرايش نتايج آدرسهاي استاندارد شده را
مي دهد واز اين نتايج براي يافتن راهنما ومحاسبه امتياز هماهنگ كننده ها استفاده كنيد وبراي بالا بردن احتمال هماهنگي و يا افزايش امتياز مي توانيد آدرسها و يا معيارهاي استاندارد آدرسها را كه با فايل مرجع هماهنگ نيستند ويرايش نماييد.
*ويرايش آدرس* 
درجعبه متن Address آدرس به صورت كد جغرافيايي نمايش داده شده وامكان ويرايش آن را داريد و نتايج جديد را ايجاد خواهد كرد و در ديالوگ 
Geocoding Editor نمايش مي دهد.
*ويرايش كردن اجزاي آدرس*
فيلد Field امكان ديدن اجزاي آدرس را با توجه به نوع آدرس انتخاب شده مي دهد وفيلد Value مقادير هر جزء از آدرس جاري را به نمايش در مي آورد و بر اساس نتايج استاندارد جديد اين مقادير را ويرايش كرده وبراي يافتن راهنما و محاسبه امتياز هماهنگ كننده ها استفاده مي كنيد. ديالوگ سمت چپ در جعبه متن Address كلمه 42NORTHNE را مي بينيد، اگر بخواهيد اين آدرس را تفسير كنيد N را به عنوان علامت شمالي خانه وNE را به عنوان نام خيابان تفسير كنيد ولي يقينا" اجزاي آدرس درست تفسير نشده است چرا كه در ديالوگ سمت راست تفسير درستي از آدرسها آورده شده كه به اختصار توضيح مي دهيم.
42 به عنوان شماره خيابان، NORTH به عنوان نام خيابان وNE را به عنوان پسوند مسير تفسير كنيد دكمه OK را كليك نماييد تا ArcView ازنتايج جديد براي توليد راهنما استفاده كند. 

*اجرای پروژه* 
*قدم اول :اجراكردن پروژه*
از منوي File گزينه Project Open را انتخاب نموده و مسير زير را طي كنيد و پروژه ex7.Apr را اجرا نماييد. پنجره VIEW شامل يك لايه streets است كه از جاده هاي آتلانتا به نمايش در آمده وجدول اطلاعاتي آن نيز باز مي باشد.
~Arc view\Exersice

هر ركورد از جدول لايه اطلاعاتي، برابر يك عارضه خيابان مي باشد و آدرس يك خيابان از يكسري از جزء ها تشكيل شده كه هر كدام به صورت جداگانه در يك فيلد نگهداري مي شود.فيلدهاي زير به ترتيب آدرس ابتدا يا انتها و راست يا چپ خيابانها را مشخص مي كند. L_f_Addو L_t_Add و R_f_add و R_t_Add وفيلد Pre_Dir و پيشوند مسير خيابانها را (مانند جنوب) ذخيره كرده، نام خيابان ونوع خيابان را تايپ مي كند فيلد Suf_Dir پسوند مسيرها را مشخص مي كند. قبل از اينكه فرايند كد جغرافيايي آدرسها را شروع كنيد، بايد لايه اطلاعاتي خيابان را قابل تنظيم كرده ودرابتدا نوع آدرس را براي استفاده در اين فرايند انتخاب كنيد تا آدرسها ويك فايل ايندكس آدرس بر اساس آن تنظيم گردد.

*قدم دوم: هماهنگ كردن لايه مرجع* 
پنجره VIEW را فعال ساخته واز منوي Theme گزينه Properties را براي نمايش ديالوگ Theme Properties انتخاب كنيد.
روي آيكون Geocoding درسمت چپ ديالوگ كليك كنيد. 
ArcView به صورت پيش فرض ليست كركره اي Address Style را با مقدار
US Street With Zone تنظيم مي كند.در صورتي كه آدرسها با نقشه مرجع هماهنگي داشته باشد و آدرس خيابانها را بر اساس اطلاعات فيلد Zone ايجاد مي كنند تا اين فرايند اجرا گردد وفيلدهاي ديگري كه موقعيت خيابان را مشخص مي كنند، امكان انتخاب دارند. به عنوان مثال فيلد left from خيابان سمت چپ را مشخص مي كند. در صورتي كه از ليست كركره اي Address Style گزينه US Street را انتخاب نماييد، براي آدرس كد جغرافيايي به كد Zone يا ناحيه نياز نداريم. از ليست كركره اي Address Style گزينه US Street را انتخاب نمده ودرليست پيمايشي اجزاي آدرس توسط نوار پيمايش سمت راست ديالوگ حركت كنيد، مي بينيد پنج نوع آدرس براي خيابانهاي آتلانتا در نظر گرفته شده است، آدرسها از دو قسمت موقعيت خيابان و نام خيابان تشكيل شده و ديگر فيلدها نوع خيابانها را مشخص مي كند وبقيه فيلدها كه داراي علامت قبول نيستند، انتخاب نشده اند.
ArcView جدول لايه اطلاعاتي را مي خواند وشعي مي كند نام فيلدهاي انتخاب شده را در جعبه متن نمايش دهد.بااستفاده از نوار پيمايش در ليست آدرسها حركت كرده وفيلدها راويرايش نماييد سپس روي دكمه Ok كليك كنيد. ديالوگ The Build Geocodeding Index نمايش داده شده براي افزايش سرعت فرايند هماهنگ سازي اجزاي فيلد نوع آدرس انتخاب شده ضميمه جدول اطلاعاتي لايه مي شود. روي دكمه Yes كليك كنيد. 

*قدم سوم: اضافه نمون جدول آدرسهاي مشتريان*
ليست مشخصات مشتريان را كه در يك فايل DBASE ذخيره شده به پروژه اضافه خواهيم كرد بنابراين پنجره پروژه را فعال كرده و از منوي Project گزينه Add Table را انتخاب كنيد تا ديالوگ Add Table نمايش داده شود ومسير
Data\US~Arc view\ را انتخاب نموده وروي فايل Customer.dbf وروي دكمه Ok كليك كنيد.
جدول Customer.dbf آدرس پانزده مشتري را كه وجود دارد نمايش مي دهد. زماني كه كد جغرافيا به مشتريان مي دهيد ArcView اطلاعات فيلدهاي آدرس را از جد.ل بر مي دارد وبا قسمتهاي مختلف تقسيم مي كند و با فيلدهاي آدرسها در جدول لايه مرجع هماهنگ مي شود، اكنون لايه جديد نقطه هاي كه بر اساس آدرسها تنظيم شده ايجاد مي شود. براي ديدن بهتر پنجره Customer.dbf را بسته و براي كد جغرافيايي دادن به آدرسها آماده شويد.
*قدم چهارم: كد جغرافيايي دادن به آدرسها*
مطمئن شويد كه لايه اطلاعاتي Street فعال است واز منوي View گزينه Geocode Addresses را انتخاب كنيد تا ديالوگ Geocode Addresses نمايش داده شود، لايه اطلاعاتي(لايه تطبيق داده شده)لايه مرجع مي باشد. از ليست كركره اي TableAddress گزينه Customer.dbf راانتخاب كنيد.
روي دكمه File Browser كليك كنيد تا ديالوگ Geocode Theme Text نمايش داده شود. مسير مورد نظر را طي كرده روي دكمه Ok براي ايجاد Shape file جديد كليك كنيد.ديالوگ Geocode Addresses همانند شكل زير به نمايش در مي آيد.
روي دكمه Batch Match كليك كنيد تا همه آدرسها جدول Customer.dbf را يكباره به صورت كد جغرافيايي در آورد.
قدم پنجم: نمايش لايه كد جغرافيايي
ArcView چند ثانيه براي كامل كردن فرايند هماهنگ آدرسها نياز دارد پس از اتمام كار، ديالوگ Re-match Addresses نتايج فرايند را نمايش مي دهد.
درطول زمان هماهنگ سازي هر آدرس بر اساس اينكه هر جزء چقدر با لايه مرجع هماهنگ خود امتيازي كسب مي كند(اين امتياز مابين 0 تا 100 مي باشد). بعضي جزء ها به صورت كامل هماهنگ شده وبرخي ديگر اصلا" هماهنگ نمي شوند. به عنوان مثال آدرسي كه امتيازش 75% يا بيشتر باشد به عنوان آدرس هماهنگ شده وآدرسي كه امتيازش كمتر از 75% باشد به عنوان آدرس نيمه هماهنگ شده تلقي مي گردد. همچنين آدرسي كه امتيازي كمتر از 60% كسب مي كند به عنوان آدرس ناهماهنگ در نظر گرفته مي شود توجه داشته باشيد كه سيزده ركورد هماهنگ شده ودو ركورد ناهماهنگ شده وجود دارد كه نمايش داده مي شود. مي توانيد به صورت دو طرفه دوباره هماهنگ سازي آدرسهاي ناهماهنگ راشروع كنيد، لايه اطلاعاتي نقطه اي جديدي بر اساس موقعيت مشتري ها كه با آدرسهايشان هماهنگ مي باشد در مسير جاري ايجاد كنيد. در ديالوگ
Re-match Addresses روي دكمه Open كليك كنيدتا علامت دار شود.
روي پنجره VIEW بر اساس فايل Customer براي هر سيزده آدرس هماهنگ شده يك عارضه نقطه اي مي بينيد.اين كدها به رانندگان براي حمل بار مشتريان، كمك بسياري مي كند.حال لايه اطلاعاتي Geocd1.shp رافعال كرده وروي دكمه Open Theme Table كليك كنيد تا جدول اطلاعاتي لايه نمايش داده شود. همان طور كه مي بينيد جدول اطلاعاتي Geocd1.shp شامل همه فيلدهاي جدول Customer.d1f وچهارفيلد اطلاعاتي است كه به كدهاي جغرافيايي مربوط مي شود.
فيلد Av_add شامل اطلاعات مشابه فيلد Adress مي باشد كه فيلدي است كه ArcView براي هماهنگ سازي آدرسها استفاده مي كند.
*فيلد Ar_Status:* مشخص مي كند آيا يك آدرس هماهنگ و يا ناهماهنگ مي باشد.
*فيلد Ar_Score*: امتياز هر آدرس را مشخص مي كند(امتياز 100 براي هماهنگ خوب)
*فيلد Av_Side :* اين فيلد مشخص مي كند كدام قسمت خيابان با آدرس هماهنگ مي باشد.
ركوردهايي كه فيلد Av Strints آن با علامت U پر شده اند ناهماهنگ محسوب 
مي شوند ودر قدمهاي بعدي براي هماهنگ سازي اين ركوردها تلاش خواهيد كرد.

*قدم ششم: آدرسهاي ناهماهنگ را مجددا" هماهنگ سازيم*
دليلهاي متعددي براي ناهماهنگي يك آدرس وجوددارد كه امكان دارد در جدول آدرسها اشتباهاتي رخ داده باشد. به عنوان مثال نام خيابان ويا شماره آدرس اشتباه وارد شده باشد و يا اين اشتباه ممكن است شامل نقص اطلاعات ويا كمي آن باشد. قابليت تشخيص ArcView دراين مورد خيلي ضعيف مي باشد. امكان انتخاب معيارهاي هماهنگ سازي در اين نرم افزار وجوددارد.مي توانيد تعداد كانديدهاي هماهنگ سازي را افزايش دهيد، دو ركورد ناهماهنگ دراين مورد وجود دارد كه براي هماهنگ سازي مجدد، پنجره VIEW را فعال كرده، از منوي Theme گزينه Re-match Addresses راانتخاب كنيد تاديالوگ Re-match Addresses نمايش داده شود. براي اينكه فقط ركوردهاي ناهماهنگ، در اين فرايند شركت كند، از ليست كركره اي Re-match گزينه No match را انتخاب نماييد.
براي هماهنگ سازي ركوردهاي ناهماهنگ روي كليد Geocoding Editor، ديالوگ
Interactive-Re-Match كليك كرده به ديالوگ Geocoding Editor بازگرديد.
در ديالوگ Geocoding Editor فيلد Address، تعدادي آدرس ناهماهنگ ديده مي شود چرا كه 
ArcView چگونگي تقسيم اجزاي آدرس را نشان مي دهد. در جدول پيمايش 
Match Candidates آدرسهايي را كه امتياز آن از نيمه هماهنگ بالاتر نباشد(پيش فرض حداقل امتياز كانديد 30 است) نشان نمي دهد.كانديدها را به وسيله اجرا نكردن معيار هماهنگ پيدا كنيد؛ بنابراين بايد در ديالوگ Geocoding Editor روي كليد Preferences براي نمايش ديالوگ Geocoding Preferences كليك كنيد. اگر نام خيابان Jupiter اشتباه املايي داشته باشد كليد كنترل Spelling Sensitivity دو بار كليك كنيد واز سمت چپ به سمت راست ميله لغزنده را حركت دهيد.
روي دكمه Ok كليك كرده وبه پنجره Geocoding Editor باز گرديد. ArcViewبالستفاده از گزينه Spelling Sensitivity يك ركورد هماهنگ شده از لايه اطلاعاتي خيابانها با نام Juniper راپيدا مي كند.اسم درست خيابان را كه Juniper مي باشد تايپ نماييد.
براي هماهنگ سازي آدرسها ونمايش كانديدها روي دكمه Match كليك كنيد. وقتي آدرس كانديدها وجود نداشته باشد، اگر دو فايل مشتري را همان زمان وارد كنيد فضاي بين خيابان پسوند مسير حذف شده ودر نتيجه ArcView نمي داند چگونه آدرس را تفسير كند وبنابراين كلمه MYRTESTNE را به عنوان اسم خيابان در نظر مي گيرد.تصحيح اشتباهات تفسير آدرس ويا استاندارد كردن آدرسها توسط ديالوگ Edit Standardization انجام مي پذيرد؛ بنابراين روي دكمه 
Edit Standardization كليك نماييد.
حال روي ركورد جديد فيلد street none كليك كنيد تا فعال گردد. مقدار MYRTLE راتايپ كنيد وروي فيلد Street Type كليك كرده، مقدار STراتايپ نماييد در نهايت روي فيلد Suf Dir كليك كرده ومقدار NE راتايپ كنيد سپس دكمه Enter را فشار دهيد تا ديالوگ Edit Standardization همانند شكل زير به نمايش در آيد. روي دكمه Ok كليك كنيد تا به ديالوگ Geocoding Editor برگرديد. ArcView چهار كانديد نماينده را كه امتياز 100 دارند فعال كرده وروي دكمه Match براي هماهنگي آدرسهاي باقيمانده كليك كنيد.توجه كنيد دو آدرس هماهنگ شده وهم نشده يعني نيمه آهنگ داريد. پس روي دكمه Done كليك نماييد تا ديالوگ Re-match Addresses چهارده هماهنگ خوب و يك نيمه هماهنگ نمايش دهد وهيچ ركورد ناهماهنگ پيدا
نمي شود بنابراين روي دكمه Done كليك نماييد
درView پانزده عارضه نقطه اي كه نماينده كدهاي جغرافياي مي باشد نمايش داده 
مي شود، بنابراين پنجره VIEW را فعال كرده وروي لايه Geocd1.shp كليك كنيد ودكمه Open Theme Table را انتخاب نماييد. دوركوردي كه قبلا" ناهماهنگ بوده داراي علامت M و فيلدهاي Arv Status علامت دارند.
فيلدهاي Av-Score و Av-Side علامت A دارند واگر بخواهيم آدرسي را ويرايش كنيم از ديالوگ در Geocoding Editorاستفاده مي كنيم.

*قدم هفتم: بستن پروژه*
پنجره پروژه را فعال كرده از منوي File گزينه Close Project راانتخاب نماييد وروي دكمه No كليك كنيد تا تغييرات اعمال شده ثبت نگردد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*اسکریپت نویسی در آرک ویو با زبان برنامه نویسی Avenue*
*Arcview Script Extension* 
امكان برنامه نويسي در محيط سيستم اطلاعات جغرافيائي يكي از مهمترين برجستگي هاي يك نرم افزار تلقي مي شود. نرم افزار Arcview با داشتن زبان برنامه نويسي Avenue در اين زمينه بسيار كارآمد است. شكل زير محيط Script و دكمه هاي مربوطه را توضيح ميدهد. بيشتر كار اين قسمت با نوشتن برنامه داخل جعبه متن انجام مي شود و ليكن امكان بارگذاري و ذخير فرمانها بصورت متن نيز فراهم شده است.
براي نگارش برنامه ابتدا كدهاي مورد نياز در محل مربوطه نوشته مي شوند و سپس كمپايل (Compile) و در مرحله آخر Run مي شوند.دكمه هاي مربوطه بر روي شكل فوق مشخص شده اند.

*زبان Avenue*
زبان Avenue  (زبان برنامه نويسي Arcview ) يك زبان برنامه نويسي شي گراست كه امكان محاسبات نقشه و كار با بانكهاي اطلاعاتي جغرافيائي را فراهم مي آورد. ساختار زبان بسيار به ويژوال بيسيك شباهت دارد. ذيلا و در ادامه به برخي از ويژگيهاي زبان پرداخته مي شود.
انواع متغييرها در Avenue
حالت منطقي (true, false)
 - اعداد (10, 0.0, 90.123)
 - رشته ("hello world")
 – رشته هاي از پيش تعريف شده (tab, cr, nl)
 – اعداد شمارشي (#VSHSYM_HATCHED)
 – ليست اشياء   ( {"hello", 1, view.activeThemes, a+b} )
 – يك شي با ارتباط با درون خودش در يك اسكريپت
 – برنامه اجرائي فعال (av)
 – شي ء تهي (nil)
 –متغيرهاي محلي
–متغيرهاي عمومي
–توضيحات تك خطي (كه در برنامه با علامت ' شروع مي شوند)
–علائم گردش كار در برنامه (if-then, return, continue, etc)

*صدا زدن اسكريپتها*
av.Run("aScriptName", theSelfObject)  
 av.DelayedRun("aScriptName", theSelfObject, aNumberofSeconds)
 aScriptObject.DoIt(theSelfObject)


*گرامر*
Script       ::= {Statement}*
  Statement    ::=   Request
                  | Assignment
                  | If
                  | For
                  | While
                  | Exit
                  | Break
                  | Return
                  | Continue
  Assignment   ::= Name '=' BRequest
 If           ::= 'if' '(' BRequest ')' 'then' Script
                   {'elseif' '(' BRequest ')' 'then' Script} *
                   {'else'   Script}
                   'end'
 For          ::= 'for' 'each' Name 'in' BRequest Script 'end'
 While        ::= 'while' '(' BRequest ')' Script 'end'
 Exit         ::  'exit'
 Return       ::= 'return' BRequest
 Break        ::= 'break'
 Continue     ::= 'continue'
  BRequest     ::= Request {Symbol Request}*
 Request      ::= PRequest {'.' Message}*
 PRequest     ::= Symbol PRequest | Object 
 Object       ::=   Literal
                  | Variable
                  | '(' BRequest ')'
  Literal      ::=   Number
                  | String
                  | 'self'
                  | 'arcview'
                  | 'av'
                  | 'tab'
                  | 'cr'
                  | 'nl'
                  | '{' {BRequest {',' BRequest}*} '}'
                  | Class
  Message      ::= Name {'(' BRequest {',' BRequest}* ')'}
 Variable     ::= Name | '_'Name
 Class        ::= Name
 Name         ::=  a-zA-Z  0-9a-zA-Z_ *
  Symbol       ::=    -+*&^$#@! ?><:|\/ +
                  | '='
                  | 'and'
                  | 'or'
                  | '..'
                  | 'min'
                  | 'max'
                  | 'by'
                  | 'mod'
                  | 'xor'

 Number       ::=  0-9 +(. 0-9 +)?
 String       ::= '"' {Character}* '"'
فرمت تاريخ
    M    - the month as an integer from 1 to 12
    MM   - same as 'M', two digits with leading zeros
    MMM  - the short form of the month name
    MMMM - the long form of the month name

    d    - the day of the month as an integer from 1 to 31
    dd   - same as 'd', two digits with leading zeros
    ddd  - the short form of the day name
    dddd - the long form of the day name

    y      - the year without century
    yy     - same as 'y', two digits with leading zeros
    yyy    - the year with century, four digits with leading zeros
    yyyy   - same as 'yyy'
    yyyyy  - the year with century, not restricted to four digits

    c    - the century, without a leading zero
    cc   - the century, with a leading zero for single digit centuries
    w    - week of the year (Week 0 is first week with a Thursday)
    ww   - week of the year, two digits with leading zeros
    D    - numeric day of the week (Sunday = 1), one digit always
    AD   - AD or BC string depending upon the year
    CE   - CE or BCE string depending upon the year
    J    - Julian Day (days since January 1, 4713 BC)
    j    - day of the year
    jj   - day of the year, three digits with leading zero
فرمت زمان

m    - the minute as an integer from 00 to 59
    s    - the seconds value as an integer from 00 to 59
    s.s  - the seconds with milliseconds, 00.000

    h    - the hour as an integer from 1 to 12
    hh   - same as 'h', but with leading zero instead of blank
    hhh  - the hour from 0 to 23
    hhhh - same as 'hhh', but with leading zero instead of blank

    AMPM - locale specific AM or PM string
    TZ   - the locale specific time zone string.
    ITZ  - ISO format time zone string (+0800, -0500, etc.)

برخی از اصطلاحات زبان برنامه نويسي Avenue 
*break*
*اين عبارت گردش كار را در زمان اجراي For Each يا While خارج مي كند.عيارت فوق صرفا در مورد همين دو حلقه نيز قابل استفاده است.مثال:*



*Exit*
اين فرمان باعث خروج از كليه script ها خواهد شد.


در صورتيكه بخواهيم از يك زير برنامه خارج شويم بايد از دستور Return استفاده كنيم.
*For Each*
اين دستور يكسري عمليات روي هر عضو يك مجموعه انجام مي دهد.
مثال 1:


newDir = MsgBox.Input( "Specify directory", "Directory", "")
if (newDir = nil) then
exit
elseif (newDir.AsFileName.IsDir.Not) then
MsgBox.Error( newDir.AsFileName.GetFullName++"is not a directory", "")
exit
elseif (File.IsWritable(newDir.AsFileName).Not) then
MsgBox.Error( newDir.AsFileName.GetFullName++"is not writable", "")
exit
else
theProject.SetWorkDir( newDir.AsFileName )
end 
for each num in 1..10
if (num = 5) then
break
end
msgbox.info("Num is"++num.asString,"ArcView Example")
end
msgbox.info( "Complete", "") 


*Continue*
*اين عبارت براي باز گرداندن كنترل ادامه برنامه كار در حلقه ها به كار مي رود.*





theView = av.GetActiveDoc
for each t in theView.GetThemes
for each f in t.GetFtab.GetFields
if (f.IsTypeNumber) then
continue
end
f.SetVisible(true)
end
t.GetFtab.Refresh
end

----------


## MoAm36866513

*Avenue Scrtip  Strings* *كار با رشته ها*
*مبحث كار با رشته ها را با  چند مثال عملي كار مي كنيم.*
*نمايش با حروف بزرگ*
 

'uppercase words**************************
a = "Hello World" 
b =  a.UCase
MsgBox.Info(b,"")



*تركيب دو رشته*

'*********active doc
aDocument = av.GetActiveDoc.GetName
MsgBox.Info( "The  active document is"++aDocument, "Active Document")



*شرط در رشته ها*

*************if****************
myString="Maybe"

if ( myString = "NO"  ) then
return nil
elseif (myString = "Maybe")
then MsgBox.Info( "Think  about it some more", "")
end
 

*جايگزيني رشته ها*

**********************
myString = "Montreal has a good hockey team! Go  Montreal!" 
myNewString = myString.Substitute("Montreal",  "Colorado")
MsgBox.Info(myNewString, "")


*شكستن رشته به قسمت هاي كوچكتر*

'**************split strings******************
myString =  "excel.exe"
periodIndex=myString.Indexof(".")
theFileName=myString.Left(PeriodIndex)
MsgBox.Info(theFileName,  "") '"excel"



*آزمايش چند روش نمايش پيغام*


'***********************************
MsgBox.Info(  "HELLO".LCase, "" ) 'displays hello
MsgBox.Info( "IALLX".Translate( "IAX",  "HEO"), "" ) ' displays HELLO
MsgBox.Info( "hello world".Proper, "") '  displays Hello World
' displays the string: The string"Hello World" is often  used. 
msgbox.info( "The string ""Hello World"" is often used.", "")
'  displays the string: "The string ""Hello World"" is often used."
msgbox.info(  "The string ""Hello World"" is often used.".Quote, "")
 

*نمايش در دوخط*

'show word in 2 line ********************
greeting =  "hello"+NL+"world"

MsgBox.Info( greeting,"")



*نمايش ارايه*

'show array***********************************
aBitMap = BitMap.Make( 5  )
aBitMap.SetAll myList = {} 
for each i in aBitMap 
myList.Add( i )  'SOLUTION: myList.Add( i.clone ) 
end 
msgbox.ListAsString( myList, "",  "BITMAP")

مراحل ايجاد يك extension ساده
 اكنون نوبت نوشت كدهاي مربوط به حذف  Extension است:

 'Make sure there is a project if (av.GetProject = nil) then return nil end 'Uninstall only if the project is not closing if (av.GetProject.IsClosing) then return nil end 'The self object for this script is the extension 'The first root is the menu 'The second root is the view ' 'Remove the menu mb = av.GetProject.FindGUI("View").GetMenuBar mb.Remove(self.Get(0)) 'Remove the view av.GetProject.RemoveDoc(self.Get(1).GetName) 3. Save your work


پس از تكميل كدها را كمپايل  نمائيد.
* مرحله سوم: ايجاد  extension
* براي ايجاد extension  شما نياز به كدهاي نصب و حذف extension، مسيرها، برنامه هاي  داخلي داريد. فرايند دادن مسيرها ممكن است چندين مرتبه تكرار شود تا فرمانها آدرس  دهي شوند. در مثال تست شده زير سه خط اول يك Extension اضافه  مي نمايند. خطوط بعدي مسيرها را مشخص مي نمايند. در بخش بعدي توضيحاتي در مورد  Extension مورد نظر اضافه مي شود. خط آخر دستور ساخت  Extension را ارسال مي كند.

myExt = Extension.Make("D:\exampleext.avx".AsFileName,"Ira  n  Hydrology",
av.GetProject.FindScript("Install"),
av.GetProject.FindScript("Uninstall"),{})

'***********roots***************
myExt.Add(av.GetProject.FindGUI("View").GetMenuBar  .FindByLabel("My  Menu"))
' Assumes there is a view named My  View
myExt.Add(av.GetProject.FindDoc("My View"))
' Add to the extension  the scripts that are attached to the menu items
' The following line shows  how this would work for one such scripts.
' You may need several such  lines.
myExt.Add(av.GetProject.FindScript("A Menu Item Click-Event  Script"))
'****************************
myExt.SetAbout("This is my first  extension."++
"This text will appear in the Iran Hydrology Extension Manager’s About box")
myExt.SetExtVersion(3.02)
'****************************
myExt.Commit


با كمپايل و اجراي اين كدها فايلي به نام  exampleext.avx ايجاد مي شود كه چنانچه در پوشه  ARCVIEW\EXT32 كپي شود، در ليست موجود خواهد بود.
 

*مرحله چهارم : آزمون و  خطايابي* 
يك پروژه جديد  ايجاد نموده و extension  ايجاد شده با نام Iran Hydrology را تيك بزنيد. از آن استفاده  كنيد و آنرا خطايابي نمائيد.

 در اين بخش شما با روش نوشتن يك  extension جديد بصورت گام به گام آشنا خواهيد شد.
*مرحله اول: ايجاد  پروژه*

 پروژه اي حاوي كليه ملزومات Extension مورد نظر ايجاد نمائيد. اين پروژه تا مرحله 5 اين دستورالعمل فعال خواهد  بود. يك View باز كنيد و چند لايه  به آن اضافه نمائيد. تغييرات مورد نظر را در راهنما با ويرايشگر راهنما انجام  دهيد. با استفاده از پنجره خصوصي سازي منوها، يك منو جديد  اضافه كنيد و گزينه هاي مربوطه را نيز به آن اضافه نمائيد. توجه داشته باشيد در اين  مرحله دستور Undo و كليدهاي مربوطه غير فعال  هستند. كار خود را ذخيره كنيد.
 مورد نظر شما در هنگام بارگذاري و يا حذف نياز به اضافه و يا حذف  منوها و برخي اطلاعات مورد نياز دارد. بدين منظور يكسري كد بايد در  Extension نوشته شده توسط شما درج شود. نيازي به نصب  scriptهاي مورد استفاده در extension  نمي باشد زيرا برنامه آنها را بطور خودكار صدا خواهد زد. در اين مرحله اقدامات زير  را انجام ميدهيم. نمونه زير مثالي از نصب است.  

  مرحله دوم: ايجاد scriptهاي  مورد نياز براي نصب و حذف Extension مورد نظر
  Extension

'Make sure there is a project if (av.GetProject = nil) then return nil end ' The self object for this script is the extension 'The first root is the menu 'The second root is the view ' 'Add the menu after the view's FILE menu b = av.GetProject.FindGUI("View").GetMenuBar m = mb.FindByLabel("File") if (m <> nil) then mb.Add(self.Get(0), mb.GetControls.Find(m)) else mb.Add(self.Get(0), 999) end 'Add the view av.GetProject.AddDoc(self.Get(1))

----------


## MoAm36866513

*اسکریپت نویسی در آرک ویو*
*Arc view extensions-Avenue script programing*

**در اين بخش و بخش بعدي با چند مثال كاربردي آشنا خواهيد شد.
*مثالي از تغيير عنوان پنجره View*

********exapmple for chengae window title


theView = av.GetProject.FindDoc( "View1" )if (theView <> nil) then 
theView.SetName( "States")
end
 

*آزمون وجود پنجره فعال*

'********exapmple for if there are any active view
theView = av.GetProject.FindDoc( "View1" )
if (theView.GetThemes.count = 0) then
MsgBox.Info( "there are no themes", "")
end


*دريافت نام كلاس جدول*


'**************
MsgBox.Info(table.GetClassName,"")
 
 
'**************lstbox


' Get the list of SrcNames available in this coverage 
SrcNames = Coverage.ReturnSrcNames( "D:\GIS_lessons/landuse.shp" )


' Make a list of feature classes 
flist = {} for each s in SrcNames 
flist.Add( s.GetSubName ) 
end

' Display the feature classes 
FeatureClass = msgbox.ChoiceAsString( flist, "", "Feature Classes" )


'****Here is a script that gets the list of available SrcNames from a coverage; the list has one '****SrcName object for each feature class in the coverage
 

*نمايش صفحه بارگذاري Extension ها*

av.GetExtensionWin.Show

*درج يك نمودار جديد:*

l = {}
for each d in av.GetProject.GetDocs
if (d.Is(Table)) then
l.Add(d)
end
end

if (l.Count > 1) then
theTable = MsgBox.Choice(l,"Pick a Table","New Chart")
else
theTable = l.Get(0)
end

if (theTable = NIL) then
return nil
end

newChart = Chart.MakeUsingDialog(theTable.GetVTab, av.GetProject.GetSelectedGUI.GetName)
if (newChart <> nil) then
newChart.GetWin.Open
end

*ارسال به چاپگر*

if (0 <= Printer.The.Edit({av.GetProject.GetSelectedGUI.Get  Title})) then
av.UseWaitCursor
System.RefreshWindows
for each d in av.GetProject.GetSelectedDocs
av.ShowMsg("Printing "+d.GetName+"...")
d.Print
end
end
*گرفتن ويژگيهاي محيط فعال (نمايش پنجره خصوصيات*

themyActiveDoc= av.GetActiveDoc
themyActiveDoc.Edit


*نمايش پنجره طرحهاي پيش فرض*

theLayout = av.GetActiveDoc
t = TemplateMgr.Show
if (t <> nil) then
objs = theLayout.GetGraphics.GetFrameObjs
objs.Merge(av.GetProject.GetDocs)
theLayout.UseTemplate(t)
theLayout.GetGraphics.FillFrames(objs)
end

*نمايش پنجره باز كردن جداول*

av.Run( "Project.AddTable", NIL )
*ارسال جداول به فرمتهاي ديگر*

theTable = av.GetActiveDoc
formats = {"dBASE", "INFO", "Delimited Text"}

format = MsgBox.ListAsString(formats, "Export Format:", "Export Table")
if (format = "dBASE") then 
theClass = DBASE
theFilter = "*.dbf"
theExt = "dbf"
elseif (format = "Delimited Text") then
theClass = DTXT
theFilter = "*.txt"
theExt = "txt"
elseif (format = "INFO") then
theClass = INFO
theFilter = "arcdr9"
theExt = ""
else
return nil
end

theFileName=FileDialog.Put(av.GetProject.MakeFileN  ame("table", theExt),
theFilter,"Export Table")
if (theFileName = NIL) then return nil end

theVTab = theTable.GetVTab
ext = theFileName.GetExtension
if (((theClass.IsSubclassOf(DTXT)) or (theClass.IsSubClassOf(DBASE))) and (ext <> theExt)) then
theFileName.SetExtension(theExt)
end

if (theVTab.GetSelection.Count=0) then 
theVTab.Export(theFileName, theClass, FALSE)
av.ShowMsg("All records written to"++theFileName.GetBaseName)
else
theVTab.Export(theFileName, theClass, TRUE)
av.ShowMsg("Selected records written to"++theFileName.GetBaseName)
end
if ((System.GetOS = #SYSTEM_OS_MAC) and ((format = "INFO").not)) then
Script.Make("MacClass.SetDocInfo(SELF, Table)").DoIt(theFileName)
end


درج يك لايه جديد

' View.Add
theView = av.GetActiveDoc
srcnames = SourceDialog.Show("")
zoom = (theView.GetThemes.Count = 0)
useDD=TRUE
isOther=FALSE

theBox=Rect.makexy(-200,-100,200,100)
themeList={}
if (srcnames.count = 0) then
return(nil)
end

for each n in srcnames
theTheme=Theme.Make(n)
theleg=thetheme.getlegend.clone
if (TheBox.contains(theTheme.returnextent).NOT) then
useDD=FALSE 
end
if (theTheme.Is(FTheme).Not) then
isOther=TRUE
end
theavlname=" "
if (n.getfilename<>NIL) then
if (n.getfilename.getextension<>"") then
theext=n.getfilename.asstring.right(4)
theAVLname=n.getfilename.asstring.substitute(theex  t,".avl")
else
aFN=n.getfilename
afn=aFN.asstring+".avl"
theAVLname=afn
end
if ((theTheme.is(FTheme)) and (file.exists(theAVLname.asfilename))) then
alinefile=textfile.make(theAVLname.asfilename,#FIL  E_PERM_READ)
asource=alinefile.read(alinefile.getsize)
alinefile.close
if ((asource.contains("LegExt").Not) or (Extension.Find("Spatial Analyst")<>NIL))then
theleg=theTheme.getlegend
theleg.load(theAVLname.asfilename,#LEGEND_LOADTYPE  _ALL)
theflds=theleg.getfieldnames
for each afld in theflds
if (thetheme.getftab.findfield(afld)=NIL) then
thetheme.getlegend.setlegendtype(#LEGEND_TYPE_SIMP  LE)
thetheme.getlegend.singlesymbol
end
end
if ((theflds.count=0) and (theleg.getlegendtype <>#LEGEND_TYPE_SIMPLE)) then
thetheme.getlegend.setlegendtype(#LEGEND_TYPE_SIMP  LE)
thetheme.getlegend.singlesymbol
end

end
end 
end
theView.AddTheme(theTheme)
end


' Test if it is OK to set the Map Units to DD and then also set DistanceUnits to Miles (feet for StreetMap)
'
if ((theView.getUnits = #UNITS_LINEAR_UNKNOWN) and (useDD=TRUE)) then
theView.setUnits(#UNITS_LINEAR_DEGREES)
theView.getDisplay.setDistanceUnits(#UNITS_LINEAR_  MILES)
theView.InvalidateTOC(theTheme)
end

' Test if the user added projected data into a projected view
'
if ((theView.getProjection.isNull.NOT) and (useDD=FALSE)) then
if (isOther.Not) then
msgbox.warning("One or more of the data sources you have chosen is not"++
"in decimal degrees. This data can't be projected to match this"++
"view's projection. The theme(s) will be added but won't display properly.",
"Warning: input theme(s) cannot be projected")
end
end

if ((theView.GetActiveThemes.Count = 0) and (srcnames.Count > 0)) then
theView.GetThemes.Get(0).SetActive(TRUE)
end

if (zoom) then
theThemes = theView.GetThemes
r = Rect.MakeEmpty
for each t in theThemes
r = r.UnionWith(t.ReturnExtent)
end
if (r.IsEmpty) then
return nil
elseif ((r.ReturnSize) = (0@0)) then
theView.GetDisplay.PanTo(r.ReturnOrigin)
else
theView.GetDisplay.SetExtent(r.Scale(1.1))
end
end

av.GetProject.SetModified( TRUE )

----------


## MoAm36866513

* Arcview Importin and Exporting Data**Start Arcview, and load the Spatial Analyst extension (choose File-Extensions, then scroll and check mark Spatial Analyst).Choose File - Import Data Source,In the scroll list, choose USGS DEM. Press OK. Now the DEM should be available for adding to the view. Choose View - Add Theme Spatial Analyst or ArcView 3D Analyst and used to create very striking digital terrain models If you are using ArcView 3.x, it is necessary to first turn on the Spatial Analyst extension.* *وارد كردن ويا  Import* 
وارد كردن ويا اصطلاحاً Import يكي از راههاي ورود اطلاعات مي باشد. فرمت Shape كه فرمت استاندارد داده هاي arcview است امروزه به يك قالب متداول تبديل شده است و بسياري از نرم افزارهاي ديگر قادر به توليد اين فايلها را دارند. علاوه براين اين نرم افزار قادر است فايل هاي زير را نيز بپذيرد:
  
Band Interleaved by Line (*.bil)
Band Interleaved by Pixel (*.bip)
Band Sequential (*.bsq)
CompuServe GIF (*.gif)
Encapsulated PostScript (*.eps)
ERDAS GIS (*.gis)
ERDAS LAN (*.lan)
IMPELL Bitmap (*.rlc)
MacPaint (*.mcp)
Nexpert Object Image (*.nbi)
Postscript (*.ps)
Sun Raster (*.rs)
TIFF Bitmap (*.tif)
Windows Bitmap (*.bmp)
X-Bitmap (*.xbm)
Windows Metafile (*.wmf)
Autocad files(dxf,dwg)

*افزودن داده هاي Autocad* دو قالب dwg و dxf توسط Cad Reader Extension پشتيباني مي شوند.
Cad Reader Extension را فعال نمائيد.با فشردن لا يه اتوكد مورد نظر را انتخاب كنيد.لايه اضافه مي شود. مختصات آن را كنترل كنيد. گاهي اوقات توليد كنندگان لايه هاي CAD واحد هاي مختصات را در صفحه تعريف مي نمايند. درصورت وجود چنين مشكلي شما مي بايست به مرحله بعدي براي انتقال سيستم مختصاد برويد.*توليد لايه از داده هاي مستند*
يكي ديگر از راههاي توليد داده هاي برداري استفاده از جداول است. درصورتي كه بخواهيم به عنوان مثال با داشتن مختصات برادشت شده از GPS و داده هاي جدولي مربوطه اقدام به توليد لايه برداري نمائيم مطابق دستوالعمل زير عمل مي كنيم:
وارد محيط Table شده و يك جدول جديد را برگزيند.نام و مسير جدول را مشخص كنيد.با رفتن به منو Edit و انتخاب add field سه ستون به نامهاي x_data، y_data و loc_name ايجاد نموده و با استفاده از Add record چند ركود به جدول اضافه و داده هاي برداشت شده توسط GPS را وارد نمائيد.با انتخاب Stop Editing از منو Table تغييرات را ذخيره كنيد.فيلدهاي مختصات و نام جدول را مشخص نمائيد.عارضه جديد توليد مي شود در صورت نياز مي توانيد راهنماي نقشه را تغيير دهيد.*ايجاد يك لايه جديد*
براي ايجاد يك لايه جديد مراحل زير را طي كنيد:
يك لايه كه تعيين كننده چاچوب مختصاتي شماست را باز كنيد. از منو View گزينه New Theme  را انتخاب كنيد.پنجره اي باز مي شود نوع نقطه اي، خطي و يا پلي گون بودن لايه جديد را مشخص نمائيد.نام و محل ذخير فايل جديد را مشخص كنيد.با ابزارهاي طراحي عوارض مورد نظر خود را ترسيم نمائيد.از منو Theme گزينه Stope Editing را انتخاب نمائيد و تغييرات را ذخيره نمائيد.فايل ايجاد شده بعداً از طريق گزينه Start Editing منو Theme قابل ويرايش است.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*Arc view 3d analyst and grid utility* 
*This stand-alone utility converts Spatial Data Transfer Standard (SDTS) format digital elevation model (DEM) data directly to the ESRI GRID format for use with ArcView Spatial Analyst or ArcView 3D Analyst. This article describes how to use the utility to convert free SDTS DEM data.The Raster to Grid conversion utility that comes with ArcView GIS 3.2 will convert USGS 7.5-minute SDTS DEM data directly into an ESRI GRID format file that can be loaded into ArcView Spatial Analyst or ArcView 3D Analyst and used to create very striking digital terrain models* Grid چيست؟
در نرم افزار Arcview به فايلهاي رستري داراي ارزش Z اصطلاح Grid اطلاق مي شود. اين فايلها تا مادامي كه طبقه بندي نشوند فاقد جدول توصيفي مي باشند. كوچكترين واحد غير قابل تقسيم در Grid ها _پيكسل_ گويند. براي همپوشاني اين فايلها لازم است اندازه پيكسل ها را مشخص نمائيد.
براي تبديل داده هاي پيوسته به داده هاي گسسته و اختصاص جدول توصيفي به آن مراحل زير را طي كنيد:
<LI dir=rtl>از منو Spatial Analysis گزينه Reclassify را انتخاب نمائيد
<LI dir=rtl>بطور پيش فرض 9 كلاس از نقشه آمده است كه قابل ويرايش است. درصورت لزوم آنرا ويرايش نمائيد.دكمه تاييد را بفشاريد و توجه كنيد كه نقشه داراي جدول توصيفي استتهيه نقشه فاصله ( Distance Map) 
نقشه فاصله رستري كه در واقع همان نقشه حريم است از طريق Spatial Analyst قابل ترسيم است:
از منو Analsysis گزينه Find Distance را انتخاب كنيد.در پنجره باز شده اندازه هر پيكسل را مشخص كنيد.فايل خروجي نقشه حريم مورد نظر خواهد بود
نقشه هاي شيب و جهت 
شيب همان تندي يا گراديان واحدي از زمين است كه معمولا" به صورت زاويه با درجات يا درصد اندازه گيري مي شود. جهت، طرفي است كه واحدي از زمين در آن سو گسترش يافته است و معمولا" به صورت درجات نسبت به شمال نشان داده مي شود. اين دو متغير در بسياري از كاربردهاي GIS حائز اهميت هستند. همان طور كه در بالا اشاره شد، هر دو متغير در طراحي يك پيست اسكي جديد در دره شادي مورد نياز هستند. ارزش هاي شيب براي رده بندي شيب اسكي مهم است. جهت، براي اطمينان از اين امر مهم است كه پيست اسكي انتخاب شده در سراسر فصل اسكي از برف پوشانده خواهد شد(يك شيب كاملا" رو به جنوب مناسب نيست، زيرا در آن ذوب برف شديدتر از شيب رو به شمال خواهد بود). شيب وجهت به دو روش بر طبق نوع DTM   به كار رفته محاسبه مي شوند. شيب وجهت DTM هاي راستري با استفاده از پنجره 3*3 محاسبه مي شوند كه از پايگاه داده ها جهت تعيين "مناسب ترين صفحه مايل"  براي سلولي در مركز پنجره مي گذرد. اين مسئله امكان محاسبه مقادير ثابت را در معادله فراهم مي آورد.


در صورتي كه Z  = ارتفاع در نقطه مورد نظر(مركز پنجره)، (x,y) = مختصات نقطه در مركز پنجره و a,b,c = مقادير ثابتي باشند.
شيب وجهت براي سلول مركزي (S= شيب و A = جهت) با استفاده از فرمول زير محاسبه مي شود:
در مدل TIN  بردار متغيرهاي شيب و جهت معمولا" با استفاده از مجموعه هاي معادلات خطي در صورت ايجاد TIN محاسبه مي شوند. شيب و جهت هر مثلث ايجاد شده به وسيله TIN ، از طريق معادلات محاسبه مي شود.شيب وجهت همچنين به عنوان اولين مرحله براي پيچيده ترين تحليل زمين محاسبه مي شوند. پارامترهايي مانند ميزان تغيير شيب، تحدب يا انحناء مي تواند براي تحليل شكل طبيعي زمين يا رده بندي ضروري باشد.<LI dir=rtl>*جهت توليد نقشه جهت وارد منو surface شويد و درحالي كه grid فعال است گزينه Drive aspect را انتخاب نمائيد.*<LI dir=rtl>*براي تهيه نقشه شيب وارد منو surface شويد و درحالي كه grid فعال است گزينه Drive slope را بفشاريد.**امكان تغيير در راهنماي نقشه خروجي نيز وجود دارد.* 
استخراج نقشه Hillshading درپديده هائي كه زمان مؤثر تابش خورشيد را بر محل مهم باشد ؛  وجود نقشه سايه روشن بسيار مفيد خواهد بود. نقشه ارتفاعي سايه دار بر پايه انعكاس از فايل هاي شيب، جهت و آزيموت تابش خورشيد تهيه مي شود. اعداد معرف انعكاس مبين سينوس زاويه خورشيد و شيب سلولها هستند و عوارض زميني را بطور سه بعدي و سايه روشن نشان مي دهند. چشم انسان تصاوير سايه داري را كه منبع نور آنها با زاويه 45 درجه بالاي افق در شمال غربي انتخاب باشد را بهتر مي پسندد.
**براي تهيه نقشه سايه روشن در حالي كه Grid مربوطه فعال است از منو Surfase گزينه Compute hillshade را انتخاب نمائيد. در پنجره باز شده آزيموت و ارتفاع را مشخص نمايئد تا نقشه مورد نظر توليد شود.
توجه : كليه عمليات اين بخش بااستفاده از Spatial Analsyst Extension انجام مي شود


تهيه نقشه چگالي
براي تهيه نقشه چگالي (همانند چگالي جمعيت) مراحل زير را پيگيري نمائيد:
واحد اندازه گيري فاصله ، واحد نقشه و سيستم تصوير را از گزينه ويژگيهاي View تنظيم نمائيد. درحالي كه لايه نقطه اي داراي ارزش مورد نظر فعال است وارد منو Analysis و انتخاب Calculate Density را انتخاب نمائيد پنجره زير باز مي شود.  اندازه پيكسل نقشه خروجي را تعيين كنيد و كليد تاييد را بفشاريد. پنجره اي براي تعيين فيلد نقطه اي باز مي شود. آنرا تعيين و شعاع عمل آنرا نيز مشخص نمائيد و دكمه تاييد را بفشاريد. نقشه خروجي نقشه چگالي استهمپوشاني 
همپوشاني به دو شكل اجتماع و اشتراك است. همپوشاني اجتماعي در حقيقت افزودن لايه ها به هم است كه براي نتيجه گيري بهتر ممكن است مجبور شويم راهنماي نقشه را ويرايش كنيم.
اما چيزي كه در يك ساج اهميت دارد همپوشاني اشتراكي است. در نقشه هاي رستري از Map Caluclation بدين منظور بهره گرفته مي شود.  براي دستيابي به اين عملگر از منو Analysis گزينه Map Caluclation را انتخاب كنيد. توجه داشته باشيد كه Map Caluclation چيزي متفاوت از Map Query است.
پس از تعيين محاسبات خود دكمه Evaluate را بفشاريد. چنانچه مي خواهيد نقشه خروجي داراي فيلد عددي باشد دكمه Asgrid را بدنبال نام نقشه هاي ورودي بزنيد



تحليل سطوح
بررسي روش هاي موجود در GIS براي تحليل سطوح، به طور منطقي از مبحث درون يابي منشأ مي گيرد، زيرا روش هاي درون يابي همواره به منظور ايجاد سطح تحليل به كار مي روند. از آنجا كه كره زمين سه بعدي است، به نظر مي رسد كه تمام كاربردهاي  GIS بايد متضمن برخي اجزاي تحليل سه بعدي باشند. به هر حال، برنامه هاي نرم افزاري قادر به اداره و تحليل داده هاي سه بعدي محدودند تحليل در GIS احتمالا" دو و نيم بعدي است زيرا سطوحي كه بوجود مي آيد تنها همان سطوح است. هيچ اطلاعات زيربنايي يا روبنايي خاصي وجود ندارد.اين مسئله مانع تحليل داده هاي جغرافيايي يا جوي مي شود و حتي براي ايجاد درختان با ديد وارتفاع واقعي در مدل زمين GIS به يك برنامه طراحي CAD يا طراحي ديگر نياز است.
علي رغم اين محدوديت ها، برخي عملكردهاي تحليل در GIS در مورد سطوح كارآيي دارد. اين عملكردها از عملكردهاي پوشش كه امكان همپوشاني نتايج ساير تحليل ها بر سطح را فراهم مي آورند، تا شيب ومحاسبه جهت وتحليل قابليت ديد متغير است. انتخاب يك سايت پيست اسكي جديد چگونگي اين كاربردها را نشان مي دهد. ابتدا به ارزش پوششي نتايج تحليل انتخاب سايت بر سطح زمين در مقايسه با ارائه نتايج بر نقشه "مسطح" توجه كنيد. تجسم پيست در بافت زميني كه پيست روي آن واقع است، بسيار بهتر خواهد بود. محاسبات شيب مي تواند به تعيين اينكه مسير اسكي از نوع آسان يا دشوار است كمك كند. محاسبات جهت، به تحليل ويژگي هاي ماندگاري برف كمك مي كند. تحليل قابليت ديد مي تواند براي آزمون اينكه اسكي باز چه ديدي از پيست دارد به كار رود وبه تعيين اينكه پيست اسكي از چه موقعيت هايي قابل مشاهده است كمك كند.شيب، جهت وقابليت ديد در اينجا از آن رو مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد كه اين ها رايج ترين كاربردهاي مدل هاي زمين در GIS است. 
تمامي اين عمليات با استفاده از  Spatial Analysis قابل انجام است. براي اين منظور بايد از گزينه هاي منو Surface بهر گرفت. اين موارد به طور جداگانه مورد بحث واقع مي شود.



استخرا ج خطوط ميزان 
براي اين منظور در حالي كه لايه Grid شما فعال است از منو Surface گزينه Create Contour را انتخاب نمائيد. فاصله دوخط را مشخص نمائيد تا منحني هاي مورد نظر ترسيم شوند.

----------


## MoAm36866513

Arcview Network Analyst Extension 
 
*ArcView Network Analyst enables users to solve a variety of problems using geographic networks. The software also includes a suite of more advanced network analysis tools that can be accessed through Avenue requests. Developers will be able to deliver sophisticated network analysis applications based on these extended capabilities* به هر مجموعه عوارض خطي كه از تعداد زيادي خطوط داراي تلاقي تشكيل شده باشند شبكه اطلاق مي شود. مثل شبكه راه آهن، شبكه آبرساني، شبكه آبراهه اي و.... محل تلاقي اين خطوط را گره يا Node مي نامند. Network Analyst Extension همانطور كه از نامش پيداست براي انجام تجزيه و تحليل هاي روي شبكه ها به كار مي رود.اعمالي از قبيل متوسط زمان پيمايش، يكطرفه كردن خيابان پلهاي هوائي و زيرزميني، خيابانهاي بن بست براي مدل تحليلگر قابل درك است. برخي از اعمالي كه توسط آناليز شبكه مي توان انجام داد عبارتند از:
<LI dir=rtl>*يافتن مسير بهينه*
<LI dir=rtl>*يافتن بهترين امكانات**تعيين مسيرهاي دسترسي*پس از فعال كردن *Network Analyst Extension* از منو فايل يك منو Network به منوهاي فعلي اضافه مي شود.
يافتن مسير بهينه
در اين تحليل بهترين مسير كه خود مي تواند كوتاهترين مسير، كم هزينه ترين و سريعترين مسير (بسته به انتخاب Cost Field) دسترسي به يك نقطه از يك نقطه و يا نقاط ديگر تعيين مي شود. نقاط را مي توان با تعيين نقطه روي لايه خطي و يا ورود آدرس مشخص نمود.  براي پيدا نمودن مسير بهينه از روش زير استفاده كنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>مطمئن شويد كه Network Analyst فعال است.
<LI dir=rtl>يك لايه نقطه اي معرف امكانات به محيط View اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>يك لايه خطي معرف شبكه به محيط View اضافه و آنرا فعال كنيد.از منوNetwork  گزينه Find Best Route را انتخاب نمائيد.پنجره جديدي بازي مي شود ويك لايه بنام Rout1 اضافه مي شود.
<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از آيكون  و كليك بر روي محل نقطه يا نقاط مسير مشخص نمائيد.با استفاده از دكمه هاي  پنجره تعريف مسئله ترتيب نقاط را جابجا نمائيد و در صورت لزوم با كليد حذف، پاك كنيد.<LI dir=rtl>در صورت لزوم مي توانيد نقاط مسير را با استفاده از دكمهLoad stopesپنجره تعريف مسئله بارگذاري نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>در صورت نياز مي توان با استفاده از دكمهProperties نوع  انتخاب Cost Field دسترسي به يك نقطه از يك نقطه و يا نقاط ديگر را تغيير داد.
<LI dir=rtl>در صورت نياز چك باكس بازگست به مبدا يعنيReturn to Origin را فعال نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>دكمه  را براي حل مسئله كليك كنيد. مسير بهينه تعيين شده استد براي گزارش گيري مي توان دكمه Dircections رافشرد.


يافتن بهترين امكانات
اين بخش الحاقي امكان تعيين نزديكترين امكانات  به يك محل و راه دسترسي به آن را دارد. براي انجام اين تحليل شما صرفا نياز به تعيين يك محل در يك لايه خطي و نام لايه نقطه اي امكانات خواهيد داشت. توجه داشته باشيد در اين حالت مبدا و مقصد وجود ندارد بلكه با توجه به امكان دسترسي شبكه از محل يك رخداد به امكانات تحليل صورت مي گيرد. مثال عمومي اين مسئله را وقوع آتش سوزي و دسترسي به آتش نشاني هاي سطح شهر است.
·مطمئن شويد كه Network Analyst فعال است.
·يك لايه نقطه اي معرف امكانات به محيط Viewاضافه نمائيد.
·يك لايه نقطه اي معرف شبكه به محيط Viewاضافه نمائيد.
·از منو Network گزينه Find Closest Facility را انتخاب نمائيد.
·يك لايه جديد بنام Fac1 بطور خودكار به View اضافه مي شود. وپنجره جديدي باز مي شود.
با استفاده از آيكون و كليك بر روي محل نقطه اي را به عنوان نقطه رخداد مشخص نمائيد.
·در صورت تمايل با انتخاب Load Event لايه امكانات را تغيير دهيد.
·در صورتيكه بخواهيد تعداد امكانات بيشتري مسيريابي شوند در قسمت Number of Facilties تعداد امكانات را مشخص نمائيد.
·در صورت تمايل با استفاده از دكمه Properties مي توان Cost Field را تغيير داد.
حركت از محل و حركت به سمت آنرا با استفاده از چك باكس Travel from site و يا Travel to site  را مشخص نمائيد.دكمه  را براي حل مسئله كليك كنيد



*تعيين مسيرهاي دسترسي*
با انجام تحليل شبكه شما مي توانيد بهترين، آسانترين مسير دسترسي به محلهائي كه چندين گزينه براي آنها وجود دارد را همراه با زمان طي مسير و طول مسير بدست آوريد. عكس اين عمل نيز ممكن است. Network Analyst ابزار ويژه براي مشخص كردن نزديكي محل يك خاص و محدوده سرويس دهي دارد.
 در واقع ما در اين حالت به دنبال پيدا كردن پاسخي براي اين سوال هستيم كه از چه مناطقي و يا بالعكس رسيدن به يك محل براساس مسافت و يا زمان با سهولت انجام مي گيرد. براي حل اين مسئله به روش زير عمل ميكنيم:

<LI dir=rtl>مطمئن شويد كه Network Analyst فعال است.
<LI dir=rtl>يك لايه نقطه اي معرف امكانات به محيط View اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>يك لايه خطي معرف شبكه به محيط View اضافه و آنرا فعال كنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از منو Network گزينه Find service Area را انتخاب نمائيد.دو لايه جديد بنام Snet1 و Sarea1 بطور خودكار به View اضافه مي شود. وپنجره جديدي باز مي شود.
<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از آيكون  و كليك بر روي محل نقطه اي را به عنوان نقطه رخداد مشخص نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>در صورت تمايل با استفاده از دكمه Properties مي توان Cost Field را تغيير داد.
<LI dir=rtl>داخل Cost Field ارزش هر كدام را مشخص نمائيد. در صورت لزوم مي توانيد به ازاء هر رخداد جند Cost Field مشخص نموده و بين آنها علامت كاما (,) بگذاريد.
<LI dir=rtl>حركت از محل و حركت به سمت آنرا با استفاده از چك باكس Travel to site و يا Travel frome site را مشخص نمائيد.دكمه  را براي حل مسئله كليك كنيد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

*دید سه بعدی در آرک ویو (ArcView 3d Analyst)* *The ArcView 3D Analyst extension enables users to create, analyze, and display surface data. ArcView 3D Analyst, a generic surface modeling package, is ideal for both the novice and the advanced user, its functionality answering the needs of those performing tasks related to surface analysis and display. Unique features of ArcView 3D Analyst include support for triangulated irregular networks (TINs) and simple three-dimensional vector geometry, as well as interactive perspective viewing* آشنائي با ديد سه بعدي
بررسي روش هاي موجود در GIS براي تحليل سطوح، به طور منطقي از مبحث درون يابي منشأ مي گيرد، زيرا روش هاي درون يابي همواره به منظور ايجاد سطح تحليل به كار مي روند. از آنجا كه كره زمين سه بعدي است، به نظر مي رسد كه تمام كاربردهاي  GIS بايد متضمن برخي اجزاي تحليل سه بعدي باشند. به هر حال، برنامه هاي نرم افزاري قادر به اداره و تحليل داده هاي سه بعدي محدودند تحليل در GIS احتمالا" دو و نيم بعدي است زيرا سطوحي كه بوجود مي آيد تنها همان سطوح است. هيچ اطلاعات زيربنايي يا روبنايي خاصي وجود ندارد.اين مسئله مانع تحليل داده هاي جغرافيايي يا جوي مي شود و حتي براي ايجاد درختان با ديد وارتفاع واقعي در مدل زمين GISبه يك برنامه طراحي CADيا طراحي ديگر نياز است.علي رغم اين محدوديت ها، برخي عملكردهاي تحليل در GIS در مورد سطوح كارآيي دارد. اين عملكردها از عملكردهاي پوشش كه امكان همپوشاني نتايج ساير تحليل ها بر سطح را فراهم مي آورند.
Extension ارائه شده به نام 3D Analyst يك بخش الحاقي براي فايل هاي shape سه بعدي، تحليل سطوح و قابليت هاي نمايش است. با بارگذاري اين Extension يك بخش بنام ديد سه بعدي به محيطها اضافه مي شود كه همه ويژگيهاي آن شبيه به محيط View است با اين تفاوت كه قدرت نمايش سه بعدي و قابليت ناوبري را دارد.

مراحل افزودن يك عارضه به مدل نامنظم مثلثي عبارتند از:
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن دكمه  در محيط View يك فايل مدل نامنظم مثلثيرا به محيط اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن مجدد دكمه  در محيط View  ديگر فايل هاي مورد نظر به محيط اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن دكمه شيفت لايه هاي دلخواه را انتخاب كنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از منو surface گزينه add Features to TIN را انتخاب نمائيد.لايه هاي جدي به محيط اضافه شده اند


مراحل ايجاد يك Grid از يك فايل نقطه اي
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن دكمه  در محيط View يك فايل نقطه اي داراي ارزش Z را به محيط اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>با مراجعه به منو فايل و انتخاب Extension مورد نظر يعني 3D Analystبه مرحله بعد برويد.
<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از گزينه Interpolate Grid منو Surface نقاط را ميانيابي نمائيد.در پنجره باز شده نوع تنظيمات ميانيابي را حسب نياز تعيين كنيد.
دكمه تاييد را بفشاريد تا Grid مورد نظر تهيه شودمراحل ايجاد يك Grid از خطوط ميزان به شرح ذيل است:

لايه توپوگرافي يا خطوط ميزان را با استفاده دكمه  در محيط View يبه محيط اضافه نمائيد.ا مراجعه به منو فايل و انتخاب Extension مورد نظر يعني 3D Analystبه مرحله بعد برويد.با مراجعه به منو Surface و انتخاب گزينه  Create TIN from features مدل نامنظم شبكه مثلثي را توليد نمائيد.<LI dir=rtl>در پنجره باز شده تنظيمات مورد نظر را انجام دهيد.
<LI dir=rtl>با فشردن دكمه تاييد مدل نامنظم مثلثي و تعيين مسير و نام فايل خروجي توليد خواهد شد.
<LI dir=rtl>آنرا براي نمايش فعال كنيد و ملاحظه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از منو Theme گزينه Convert to Grid را انتخاب نمائيد و مدل نامنظم مثلثي را به Grid تبديل كنيد.  دقت كنيد ابعاد پيكسل برابر ابعاد مورد نظر در تجزيه و تحليلهاي بعدي تنظيم شود.دكمه تاييد را بفشاريد تا Grid مورد نظر تهيه شود.
*ترسيم پروفيل*
پروفيل در واقع تغييرات z نسبت به x است، اما گاهي اوقات به مقاطع عرضي هم اطلاق مي شود. براي ترسيم پروفيل پس از ترسيم خط يا مسير مورد نظر وتبيديل به يك فايل shape بصورت زير عمل مي نمائيم:
<LI dir=rtl>ازمنو Theme گزينه Convert to 3D shape را در حالي كه فايل خطي فعال است انتخاب مي كنيم.
<LI dir=rtl>از پنجره باز شده نوع بعد سوم را Surface انتخاب مي نمائيم.
<LI dir=rtl>نام يك فايل Grid را براي سطح تعيين مي كنيم.
<LI dir=rtl>ابعاد پيكسل را مشخص. فايل خروجي سه بعدي را  ذخيره مي نمائيم.
<LI dir=rtl>يك Layout جديد در حالي كه يك TIN و فايل خطي سه بعدي در view موجودند را ايجاد مي نمائيم.
<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از ايكون   و تعيين محل گراف خروجي در طرح به مرحله بعد برويد.پنجر زير ظاهر مي شود.<LI dir=rtl>تنظيمات گراف خروجي را انجام دهيد.با فشردن كليد تاييد پروفيل ترسيم مي شود.
*عمق دادن به نقشه رستري*به روشي كه براي تهيه نقشه سايه روشن گفته شد، يك نقشه سايه روشن براي منطقه مورد نظر توليد نمائيد.بر روي ويرايشگر راهنماي نقشه رستري يعني آيكون  كليك كنيد تا راهنماي نقشه باز شود.از فرم بازشده دكمه advanced را انتخاب نمائيد.<LI dir=rtl>مقدار ارزش Brightnes Theme را برابر با نقشه سايه روشن انتخاب كنيد.تغييرات را اعمال كنيد و نتيجه را ملاحظه نمائيد.


*نمايش** سه بعدي*
پس از بارگذاري 3D Analys Extension  يك بخش بنام ديد سه بعدي به محيطها اضافه مي شود كه همه ويژگيهاي آن شبيه به محيط View است با اين تفاوت كه قدرت نمايش سه بعدي و قابليت ناوبري را دارد. براي استفاده از اين قابليت مراحل زير را طي نمائيد:
<LI dir=rtl>بر روي آيكون محيط 3D Sences كليك نمائيد تا به جالت انتخاب در آيد،
<LI dir=rtl> گزينه New را انتخاب نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده از دكمه  يك TIN و يا Grid به محيط اضافه نمائيد.
<LI dir=rtl>ساير عوارض را نيز به همين نحو اضافه كنيد.
<LI dir=rtl>از منو Theme گزينه 3d properties را در حالي كه لايه فعال است برگزيند.چك باكس مقابل Surface را فعال كنيد.<LI dir=rtl>با استفاده ار آيكونهاي  و   تصوير را بطور دستي و يا اتوماتيك چرخش دهيد.
<LI dir=rtl>در صورت نياز مي توانيد با استفاده از دكمه Save as imageاز منظر مورد نظر عكس بگيريد.چنانچه بخواهيد مي توانيد موقعيت خورشيد، نام منظر و رنگ زمينه را از پنجره ويژگيها تغيير دهيد.

----------


## MoAm36866513

خب دوستان این آموزش آرک ویو بود که براتون گذاشتم اینجا. ان شاءالله به دردتون بخوره. آموزش بقیه نرم افزار های جی آی اس رو هم خدمت تون ارائه میکنم در آینده نزدیک ممنون میشم که راهنمایی و پیشنهاد و انتقاد رو بهم برسوند
باتشکر

----------

